# Clone Harvest Contest!



## DeweyKox (May 1, 2009)

_**Contest!**Contest! **Contest!**_

Who can grow the largest Wet/Dry weight clones. Zero Veg Time!

3 Different Category's! What size cup are you?​ 
**400W Cup**600W Cup**1000W Cup**​ 

Rulez!
1. Hydro Only!
2. Zero Veg Time!
3. Clipping Start date : May 17th! (The day you take your Skizzers to your Ma'ma') 
4. Weekly Sunday Updates!
5. Judged on after leafs cut off ready to hang wet weight & fully dried & cured bud weight
6. Clones have to be 6-7 inches no more no less!
7. Multi cola or single! Does not matter!
8. Zero Veg time means, take you clipping, once it shows signs of roots, put into flowering!
 
Whos in? Sign up starts now! All photos have to be dated and live! No Cheating!Any other details can be discussed as well!​ 
Thread Template below must be used! (Copy and Paste)

Category:
Strain:
Nutes:
Ph:
PPM/EC:
Additives:
Help me add a few more.


Roll Call!
1. Deweykox


----------



## DeweyKox (May 1, 2009)

1. Deweykox (600W Cup)
2.


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 1, 2009)

what do we win?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 1, 2009)

Hmmmmm, let's discuss some ideas! Bragging rights is all I want for the 600W cup!


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 1, 2009)

You should probably put some sort of height limit on the clones or people will be taking hige monster cuts.
Having said that, count me in either way. I've been looking for an excuse to put a little DWC bubble bucket into action.


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 1, 2009)

lol....^^^


----------



## DeweyKox (May 1, 2009)

1. Deweykox (600w cup)
2. SpruceZeus (xxxw cup)

I usually clone from about 4-6 inches, maybe we should vote on clipping size when we get a few people signed up. What length do u take clippings at? Clippings can have one or more colas too, the object of the game is to see what works best not matter how u grow ur clone as long as it's with inthe rulez!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

So we need to start at a certain date?

And are we cutting on that date or switching to flower that day, or putting the clone on a pot that day?

oh and I be 600


----------



## Ryknow (May 2, 2009)

Im interested in this also.. got some SSH clones I cut about 2 weeks back and they have been 12/12 since being cut. Sitting in a small DWC system. Id enter them in 400w, but I dont have a camera.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2009)

blah...i think may 15 may be too soon for me

im in on the next one though.

what size clone am i allowed to flower?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2009)

ha i think we should spice it up some too and include pot size to debunk all those stupid rootbound myths


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So we need to start at a certain date?
> 
> And are we cutting on that date or switching to flower that day, or putting the clone on a pot that day?
> 
> oh and I be 600


We cut our clippings and begin the clone process the same day. May 17th date changed to sunday! I updated the main page.



Ryknow said:


> Im interested in this also.. got some SSH clones I cut about 2 weeks back and they have been 12/12 since being cut. Sitting in a small DWC system. Id enter them in 400w, but I dont have a camera.


Ok you in!



LoudBlunts said:


> blah...i think may 15 may be too soon for me
> 
> im in on the next one though.
> 
> what size clone am i allowed to flower?


How about May 17th. 2 more days? If not we can push it to the following week!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> ha i think we should spice it up some too and include pot size to debunk all those stupid rootbound myths


I say no pot size limit. I don't think that's going to make much of a difference.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

*1000W Cup*

1. 

*600W Cup*

1. Deweykox 
2. SpruceZeus
3. GypsyBush
4. 

*400W Cup*

1.Ryknow
2. 

By the way, Here is what your up against for the 600W Cup. My clones are putting on some nice mass! White Rhino clone @ 6 weeks into flowering, and other clone is @ 4 days!


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 2, 2009)

Dewey are u saying. Take a cutting rooted and throw in 12/12 as soon as its rooted? Or clip and put in 12/12? Ive got to see if i have the room sir.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

Just updated the rulez!

Rulz!
1. Hydro Only!
2. Zero Veg Time!
3. Clipping Start date : May 17th! (The day you take your Skizzers to your Ma'ma') 
4. Weekly Sunday Updates!
5. Judged on after leafs cut off ready to hang wet weight & fully dried & cured bud weight
6. Clones have to be 6-7 inches no more no less!
7. Multi cola or single! Does not matter!
8. Zero Veg time means, take you clipping, once it shows signs of roots, put into flowering!


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 2, 2009)

Hmm. Count me in. U might as well just give me the 400 cup already sir.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

*1000W Cup*

1. 

*600W Cup*

1. Deweykox 
2. SpruceZeus
3. GypsyBush
4. 

*400W Cup*

1. Ryknow
2. onthedl0008


----------



## iloveit (May 2, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> *1000W Cup*
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


Is that "GREEN HOUSE WHIT RHINO" or "NIVANA WHITE RHINO"?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

So I could cut one of my moms that is short and bushy, root it and win with a 34 cola plant?!?!?! doesn't seem fair...


----------



## NewbieG (May 2, 2009)

I'm in! I'm starting my SOG soon with a few days of "veg" time, so the clones develope a larger root mass before flower, but I'll put 2 or 3 aside with no veg time just for this 

I think we should add strain as well. If we can do 2 month strains, that be cool. 

I'll be growing under a 600 watt. Ebb and flow with 6 inch pots in hydroton. Strain will be Purple Power.


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 2, 2009)

No cheating GB. Quit giving me ideas.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> No cheating GB. Quit giving me ideas.


Well... it would fit the rules... zero veg after cutting... into flower when the first root shows... multi cola...


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 2, 2009)

Yes Mr. Cox did not specify.. Haha theres always a loop hole. He said a cutting 6-7 inches. He didnt say if we could take the top 7 inches from one of our vegging moms and use this in the competition. I wonder if hes going to ammend that rule now.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

I say we all do lollipops...


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm, I would rather keep to the same lines as far as chopping an 10 cola mother, maybe we should change that to one single cola clipping, and if it devoples multi after words then that's fine. What everyone think


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

I agree... dirty lollipops count... just no branches..


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 2, 2009)

Hmm.. That would be almost impossible for me sir. Im going to end up with at least 4-5 nodes on a 6-7 inch cutting no matter what. If u want to specify that to a stem top cutting and not main stalk top cutting that should make it alot more fair.
Im in either way this should be fun. 
GB is there any other way to grow besides lollipopping? LOL


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> GB is there any other way to grow besides lollipopping? LOL


lol... Sure.. there are millions of ways to do a great job...

Here is one...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html

I am just trying to concentrate on one so I get really good at it...


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 2, 2009)

Now thats a massive tree man. Interesting grow GB. Thanks for the link.
Yea I think grow techniques should be specified as well. Im going to be lollipopping and probably doing some LST by harvest. No fimming or topping just gonna let it grow vertical.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 2, 2009)

im subscribed wooo i cant wait to see these grows


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

So How are we doing this?

What if my clone dies or takes 3 weeks to root?

How about maturing time? Should I go with a short flowering Indica or a Longer Sativa? or does it matter?

I like to let things mature a bit more than most... so ...

How will we work that out?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 2, 2009)

Ahhhh the 17? how about the 30'th, Or the first... I wanna use my BP system but I got girls in till then. Here's a pic of my current grow white demon clones 4 weeks in flowering 7 weeks old. And I'd be the first contestant in the 1000w cup...


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 2, 2009)

GB I think it should be up to the grower as to which strain he or she chooses to grow. This should show case the quality as well as quantity of the plant grown in question. Also people may learn new ideas with multiple techniques used in the grows. It should be a free for all grow off at that point. Sure some may finish earlier than other's and some may yield more..But i think the overall quality of the actual plants grown should decide the winners.Just some thoughts.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

Ah! so... not judging solely by weight... hummm....


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> .....
> 
> 
> How about May 17th. 2 more days? If not we can push it to the following week!



my current crop wont finish til AT LEAST the end of this month plus i need to refresh nute supply closet

if we are gonna wait to organize it more and i guess more people then count me in under the 1000watter please


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 2, 2009)

LOL man im not sure how DK wants to do it.. But yea I dont think wieght should be the overall deciding factor. Should be considered as a judging tool in the overall score of the grow contest.

On another note. I think that we are missing a very huge piece to the contest.I feel we are going to need some grow *ladies* as well to sit on the judging panel i guess. 
It seems like this is all we are lacking at this time. All in favor just give a nod. I will go recruit some cheer leaders.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 2, 2009)

Yes sir


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2009)

soooooo how many can i enter?



many as i want?


we gotta figure out a control


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 2, 2009)

*Three Plants? Six? Your single best clone?*


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

I'd say 2 or 3 max per strain.. so we get to see a bit of everything?

Registered and marked so we can all keep track of them ..

The best of each strain to compete in the finals...lol...


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 2, 2009)

LOL man cheer leaders it is.. They shalt come.. Haha.

I think DK made it clear there's only one clone per entry. Only one chance to win.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Is that "GREEN HOUSE WHIT RHINO" or "NIVANA WHITE RHINO"?


Its Green House Seed!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So I could cut one of my moms that is short and bushy, root it and win with a 34 cola plant?!?!?! doesn't seem fair...


I just wanted to create this contest for normal single stem clones. But if you want to wack down your whole mother, then I guess you could, but I'm not sure how long that would take to root, not to mention, what if something goes wrong. 

I say take as many clones as you want. The end product and techniques are what were looking for.

We have to keep the rules as simple and easy as possible, and at the same time, all of our clones need to be the same height. Just a normal clone. Nothing special. The objective is to learn who has the right techniques, what works, and what does not. This thread will give a ton of info to our type of growing. No to mention, save lots of growers in the future time and learning the whole clone setup with Zero Veg time.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2009)

no more brainstorming?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> No cheating GB. Quit giving me ideas.





GypsyBush said:


> Well... it would fit the rules... zero veg after cutting... into flower when the first root shows... multi cola...





onthedl0008 said:


> Yes Mr. Cox did not specify.. Haha theres always a loop hole. He said a cutting 6-7 inches. He didnt say if we could take the top 7 inches from one of our vegging moms and use this in the competition. I wonder if hes going to ammend that rule now.





GypsyBush said:


> I say we all do lollipops...


I say we keep all of our clones as close to as possible as far as size goes. I want to see how large everyone's clones can get based on everyone creating them the same size. As for Lollipoping them and what not, i say use what ever method you want, as long as we can all agree on a single stem clone that is a certain height, we should have a great contest. Those of you who want to go through loop poles, that's fine, but not respected as a true grower in a contest. 

Lets keep them the same, and take pride in this. No cheating. This will be a very educational thread to have as research and deveolpment as well as a wleath of info! Just a normal size clone, and will be jusdge on different catagories. Lets all vote on what type of catagories.

I would like everyone to pitch in the rulez and let's really define this contest. I cannot edit the first page, is there a way around this. I say we keep dicsussing and signing people up till we all get all the ground work layed out as far as rules and regulations go. I think we have majority of it already layed out. But please, put in your ideas, I dont mind it at all, again, I would like it plain and simple!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So How are we doing this?
> 
> What if my clone dies or takes 3 weeks to root?
> 
> ...


Good question, I say everyone can take as many clones as they want. But they can only submit there best one when the time comes. 

As far as Veg time, Veg time might hurt ya. I say we flower 11 weeks. That way if it takes some growers linger to veg or flower, it should be done no matter what in 11 weeks. 

Also, would everyone like the start date start May 31st, the last sunday so that some of you can be prepared to start by then?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> GB I think it should be up to the grower as to which strain he or she chooses to grow. This should show case the quality as well as quantity of the plant grown in question. Also people may learn new ideas with multiple techniques used in the grows. It should be a free for all grow off at that point. Sure some may finish earlier than other's and some may yield more..But i think the overall quality of the actual plants grown should decide the winners.Just some thoughts.


I agree partially on this as well, even though this was started originally to see who are the big dogs on producing the larger amount of Bud off a clone with Zero Veg Time.

Strain is what ever you want to grow! Once your clone is rooted, I don't care what you do to the plant, as long as its the same size and what not, more power to ya!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> my current crop wont finish til AT LEAST the end of this month plus i need to refresh nute supply closet
> 
> if we are gonna wait to organize it more and i guess more people then count me in under the 1000watter please


I def. want you to compete, so what do we day May 31st? I can't edit the first page any more, is there a way around this?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2009)

i say, if the soil growers want to join, sure why not let them

i cant decide if i wanna do aero clones, or coco clones on drippers


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> I def. want you to compete, so what do we day May 31st? I can't edit the first page any more, is there a way around this?



may 31 still pushing it.....however with the clause of 11 weeks, i may able to slide...

like cut my clone on the 31st let it root and then my shit should be about finished and i will have a chance to get more nutes


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> LOL man im not sure how DK wants to do it.. But yea I dont think wieght should be the overall deciding factor. Should be considered as a judging tool in the overall score of the grow contest.
> 
> On another note. I think that we are missing a very huge piece to the contest.I feel we are going to need some grow *ladies* as well to sit on the judging panel i guess.
> It seems like this is all we are lacking at this time. All in favor just give a nod. I will go recruit some cheer leaders.


I say we make it based on Weight for one. If we want other categories, lets vote on what we want. This is not just for me, this is for everyone. So I want what the people want.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

True that LB, I don't care, I just want to compare mine to others, and learn the best technique for our styles. I can't wait. I could not believe all the response. I got home and had to read 3 1/2 pages!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 2, 2009)

*1000W Cup*

1. LoudBlunts
2. JonnyBtreed
3. 

*600W Cup*

1. Deweykox 
2. SpruceZeus
3. GypsyBush
4. NewbieG
5. 

*400W Cup*

1.Ryknow
2.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 2, 2009)

Just to clairify, i think i'll be growing mine under my 400w.
And because my cloner may be in use at that point, my start date may not line up with the start of the clone derby. However, i'll be happy to keep a journal in the spirit of the contest.
Now i just have to pick a strain...
My Arjan's ultra haze is a pretty damn good yielder, but takes 16 weeks to finish...
Maybe i'll put my nirvana White Rhino up against your GH.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2009)

dont worry SZ, you wont be the only tardy one for class


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 3, 2009)

Hey DK u took me out of the competition lol.. put me back in the 400 watt category.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 3, 2009)

*1000W Cup*

1. LoudBlunts
2. JonnyBtreed
3. 

*600W Cup*

1. Deweykox 
2. GypsyBush
3. NewbieG
5. 

*400W Cup*

1. Ryknow
2. onthedl0008
3. SpruceZeus
4.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 3, 2009)

hey DK what medium are you using for your White Rhinos??


----------



## DeweyKox (May 3, 2009)

Perlite!


----------



## gmoneys (May 3, 2009)

yo i wanna enter but i have a couple problems.

i dont have an hps all i have are CFL's i have like 8 150w lights. 

but i do use hydro so can i still enter. i would enter as the 400w.

i'll be underdog i dont even care!!!!!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!!!!!kiss-ass


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 3, 2009)

i think some guidelines should be this 

1. everyone takes snips at the same time ....we might get some cheaters that cut a week before ...but we can weed them out ...cause we all know fastest roots i have ever heard of was at least 4 to 7 days ....so basically i think we should all have to cut at same time ..to keep it fair and see who can grow best 

2. its up to the grower to decide when there cuttings have enough roots to go into bloom....althou i think it should be forbidden to put any nutes on em till bloom cycle ...meaning only water and maybe some clone solution in those aerocloners ..and only water on rockwool cubes ...and the thing is it is an 11 week contest so people will be wantin to put in ther clones as soon as they think its new root system can handle bloom cycle 

3. i think ther should be a limit to pot size cause if this is a battle for best sog perpetual without veg ...it would kinda be cheating using huge buckets...i guess buckets could be perpetual too tho ....but i think it should be considered how much space your clone takes up ....like say if a 6 inch pot clone produced same as an 8 inch pot ...the 6 inch should win i believe since it has better efficiency ...and that is what we all tryin to figure out here is efficiency with space and time limit ..

4. also think we should all cut at same date that way we have a really raw number of how good we all are


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 3, 2009)

All i wanna know is what day did we actually decide to cut?
I think its already been decided that we are all cutting at the same time or else that would forfit the challenge from the start. I also agree that growers should enter the contest and be able to grow there clones out exactly how they normally would. 
But he did say hydro challenge.. Some of us will not be working with buckets or pots.. Some of us will be working with SoG tubs DWC style.. Dont worry ill make it fair enough and fill the lids haha.. 
Damn let the show begin already.
Haha


----------



## GypsyBush (May 3, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Damn let the show begin already.
> Haha


Well... following the tradition of starting with the beginning... 

Here's the place my clone will come from...

4 strains, 2 Indica strong & 2 Sativa dominant... not counting the new C99 mom that joined the group a couple of days ago...

Well, let's see your arsenal...lol...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 3, 2009)

beautiful vegetation here is a pic of what i will be cuttin from 

yea i guess i dint think about like people growin in aero systems and such ....pot size wouldnt be applicable ther ...

but plants per square foot would still be a good indicator how about that instead of pot size ? again just a suggestion ...lol you aerogrowers are gonna whoop ass huh 

i generally use ebb and flo with coco coir i am thinkin i might get a clone that has no veg to get ....maybe 10 -14 grams in a pot about 5 inches ....in sog like about 4 plants per square foot 

im gonna try some buckets too tho they take up like a whole square foot tho i wonder if they would produce the same as 4 of the smaller pots ......

anyways tho put me down for the 1000w hps cup 

cutting date is like may 31st right ?

when is chop date .....11 weeks from then ?

o yea i will be workin with 

Hindu kush -nirvana

ICE - nirvana 

Northern Lights - nirvana 

Big Bud - nirvana 

of course i will be choosing only one of them as my final submission


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 3, 2009)

LOL GB Im glad im not competing in ur wieght class haha Very nice. 
Here's where my cuts will come from. Oooooo.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2009)

yall remember my pruned down bonsai mothers????



welll they are just dying to get a haircut and/or give birth!!!!



laugh at my mothers all ya want.... just consider how one may have to put his foot in his mouth after competition


----------



## DeweyKox (May 3, 2009)

*Z.V.C.G. Contest!!!**

*Start Date: May 31st​*
1000W Cup*

1. LoudBlunts
2. JonnyBtreed
3. Doktorgreenthumb420
4.

*600W Cup*

1. Deweykox 
2. GypsyBush
3. NewbieG
5. 

*400W Cup*

1. Ryknow
2. Onthedl0008
3. SpruceZeus
4. Gmoneys
5.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 3, 2009)

gmoneys said:


> yo i wanna enter but i have a couple problems.
> 
> i dont have an hps all i have are CFL's i have like 8 150w lights.
> 
> ...


Your for sure in. Anyone can compete! Welcome! Good Luck! 



doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> i think some guidelines should be this
> 
> 1. everyone takes snips at the same time ....we might get some cheaters that cut a week before ...but we can weed them out ...cause we all know fastest roots i have ever heard of was at least 4 to 7 days ....so basically i think we should all have to cut at same time ..to keep it fair and see who can grow best
> 
> ...


1. Yes, Snip Snip same day, some may enter in late, but has to finish up to 11 weeks. 

2. Yes, you flower when ever you want. It's all up to the grower.

3. No, I don't care if u use a 100 gallon pot, your clone will only grow so much! Won't make much of a difference. 

4. Growers can cut on what ever date they want, this is about weight! As long as we cut with milky to amber stages, we should be in good shape. And from Clone to harvest, 11 weeks is just right for most strains if not plenty.



onthedl0008 said:


> All i wanna know is what day did we actually decide to cut?
> I think its already been decided that we are all cutting at the same time or else that would forfit the challenge from the start. I also agree that growers should enter the contest and be able to grow there clones out exactly how they normally would.
> But he did say hydro challenge.. Some of us will not be working with buckets or pots.. Some of us will be working with SoG tubs DWC style.. Dont worry ill make it fair enough and fill the lids haha..
> Damn let the show begin already.
> Haha


May 31st! So veg up those Milf's! Agree, take ur cutting and grow it how ever the fuck you want, don't matter, what matter's is the end result!  Hydro or not, I don't care really. 



GypsyBush said:


> Well... following the tradition of starting with the beginning...
> 
> Here's the place my clone will come from...
> 
> ...


Very nice Milf's GB. Those will make some fine clippings for sure! Will post a shot of my mum's soon. There a little cut down, but ready to clippings now!



doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> beautiful vegetation here is a pic of what i will be cuttin from
> 
> yea i guess i dint think about like people growin in aero systems and such ....pot size wouldnt be applicable ther ...
> 
> ...


I say grow the clone how ever you want, bring it! No pot size or growing method!



onthedl0008 said:


> LOL GB Im glad im not competing in ur wieght class haha Very nice.
> Here's where my cuts will come from. Oooooo.


No shit huh!



LoudBlunts said:


> yall remember my pruned down bonsai mothers????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup, you will make a fine runner up!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2009)

was that a cheap shot


----------



## GypsyBush (May 3, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Very nice Milf's GB. Those will make some fine clippings for sure!


Haha Thanks!


----------



## SayWord (May 3, 2009)

i cant enter cuz im in soil, but ive been cramming in single-cola lollipopped clones under my 600w. i had a total of like 53 in the 2.5' x 3.5' in like 32oz cups. now i'm down to about 42 but it looks like im gettin between 6 and 8 grams per clone.

these pics were from about a month ago.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 3, 2009)

That is really nice... really...

But if I may... join us in the ebb flow and you will not regret it...

My smallest clones (48 under a 600w) come in at 12g... the biggest one ever was 39g

Just a thought... you could easily rig a DIY ebb/flow in there...

But anyways.. wecome to the CONTEST.. I'm sure Dewey will let you...

Cheers!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 3, 2009)

*Z.V.C.G. Contest!!!**

*Start Date: May 31st​*
1000W Cup*

1. LoudBlunts
2. JonnyBtreed
3. Doktorgreenthumb420
4.

*600W Cup*

1. Deweykox 
2. GypsyBush
3. NewbieG
5. SayWord 
6. 

*400W Cup*

1. Ryknow
2. Onthedl0008
3. SpruceZeus
4. Gmoneys
5.

SayWord, Would love to have you join!


----------



## gmoneys (May 3, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> *Z.V.C.G. Contest!!!*​
> 
> 
> Start Date: May 31st​
> ...


what happen to contestant number 4 on the 600W class??

thanks for letting me in!!! 

this should be very interesting!! 

wait did you ever figure out what the prizes are??


----------



## DeweyKox (May 3, 2009)

gmoneys said:


> what happen to contestant number 4 on the 600W class??
> 
> thanks for letting me in!!!
> 
> ...


 *That was a test to all you high mutha fuckas out there! Looks like your paying attention. Nice. J/k hehe

Not a problem brotha! 

What would be nice on the prize? 

1st?
2nd?
3rd?


*


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2009)

fuck it...for all the soil people worried about it... we might just have to make to winners....one for soil/soilless and for hydro or something.


----------



## jbreaka91 (May 3, 2009)

the only reason im in on this one is because i just ordered a super mist 25 thing and i would like to see some results too. should be fun, im subscribed.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 3, 2009)

Here is what your mama don't look like!

There are my bitches! There ready for clippings!

*Category: 600W
Strain: White Rhino & Belladonna
Nutes: House & Garden Agua Flakes A & B
Ph:5.8
PPM/EC: 1450
Additives: Multi Zyme, Bud XL, H2o2

Enjoy!





*


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2009)

so no pruning restrictions?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 3, 2009)

Sure, But those mama's are going to make at least 8 clones from now till may 31st if i wanted. All I need are a few to get me by the next few weeks. I will take 2 sets of clippings of these mums before I replace them. On the second set of clones will be for the contest! What ya think, good phenos?


----------



## NeoAnarchist (May 3, 2009)

i will consider joining, rite now im trying to find a mother among the three that i currently have, ive just started taking clones recently so im new to it, but i would be under the 400w catagory. If all goes well and i find a mother soon, before the 17th? then im down....we'll see tho


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 3, 2009)

very nice dewey too bad i dont have a 600 to get some good comp going on against ya 


btw...everybody knows that multiple colas make up one main cola right? as long as its on the main stem right?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 3, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> very nice dewey too bad i dont have a 600 to get some good comp going on against ya
> 
> 
> btw...everybody knows that multiple colas make up one main cola right? as long as its on the main stem right?


HAHAHa, nice, I love to pump the growers up. Get some competition going......It's all fun and games! I love it.

Exactly! I take a single cola clipping, and flower it with multi colas.....get it?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 4, 2009)

oh trust, i get it

i just dont want no excuses.... from anybody 

im thinking building/putting together a new system for this contest



maybe a 5 gallon nft bucket with a res chiller on it 

bet i could get a big ol donkey dick cola


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 4, 2009)

_Welcome to the jungle._

Heres the mamas i'll be choosing from. Thick as ever despite the fact that i took a round of cuttings just the other day.
I've got Arjan's Ultra Haze #1, Nirvana's White Rhino, Jock Horror, and 4 unique bagseed phenos.
I'll probably go with the purple zeus, its the fastest rooting and other than the impossibly long flowering ultra haze the highest yielder.





_some purple zeus clones soaking up the rays._





_All the plants around the outside are Arjans ultra haze #1 12/12 from clone at about 5 weeks_ I'm expecting a couple Oz per plant. in about 10-12 more weeks...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 4, 2009)

i cannot wait!!!!

everybody is about to be in trouble.

we got some serious competition here


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 4, 2009)

It is on like a prawn who yawns at dawn!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 4, 2009)

i think yall scared


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 4, 2009)

i know i am, i cant grow for shit


----------



## GypsyBush (May 4, 2009)

well...

Is it the 31st yet?  ...lol...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 4, 2009)

we'll have to do something to keep us entertained in the meantime


----------



## GypsyBush (May 4, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> we'll have to do something to keep us entertained in the meantime



lol.. I'm playing with fire again...

Found some long lost White Widow clones I want to germinate...

Any advice?!? 

LOL... I did find some WW seeds though...

I might do one 12/12 from seed... an unofficial entry?...lol...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 4, 2009)

hehe  i say sure why not


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 4, 2009)

good lookin mother stock ther dewey what medium is that ? 

ok so pot size dont matter ...i might rock a bucket system like loudblunts 5 gallon 

here is my bloom room right now ..these plants of course did have a veg cycle


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 4, 2009)

In that third pic greenthumb Is that a flood an Drain in with the dwc buckets? Or top feed?


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 4, 2009)

o they are drip type 5 gallon bucket individual systems that i just sit up in my trays so they get close to light 

here is one individual it is ICE from nirvana

o and the trays are ebb and flo


----------



## DeweyKox (May 4, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> oh trust, i get it
> 
> i just dont want no excuses.... from anybody
> 
> ...


I guess we would all like donkey dick in that case LB. Hmm, that don't sound too good. Anyways, nice bucket!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 4, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> good lookin mother stock ther dewey what medium is that ?
> 
> ok so pot size dont matter ...i might rock a bucket system like loudblunts 5 gallon
> 
> here is my bloom room right now ..these plants of course did have a veg cycle


Mums are all Fox farm soil and Ferts.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 4, 2009)

*Z.V.C.G. Contest!!!**

*Start Date: May 31st​*
1000W Cup*

1. LoudBlunts
2. JonnyBtreed
3. Doktorgreenthumb420
4.

*600W Cup*

1. Deweykox 
2. GypsyBush
3. NewbieG
4. SayWord 
5. 

*400W Cup*

1. Ryknow
2. Onthedl0008
3. SpruceZeus
4. Gmoneys
5. NeoAnarchist
6.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 4, 2009)

_*SWEET*_, *Can't wait*


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 4, 2009)

im stoked i want to startalready lol ...... i think mine is gonna go a little slower at first i think i will be rooting with clonex gel and rockwool cubes ...which usually takes me about 10 -14 days before roots and maybe a few more for prolific roots ....i know you guys with those tuned in aero cloners get roots in like 5-8 days or somethin right ...hehe i need to make one of those ....

so i got a question can a newly rooted clone handle like goin into bloom right after roots or do they need to be eased in to it ....


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 4, 2009)

Well Doktor I have an aero cloner as well but for the sake of the contest I will use clonex gel and rockwool as well. Takes me just about the same time for roots, I don't know about loudblunts but at least in the 1000w class you and I will be fair as far as a start goes.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 4, 2009)

*I treat the rooting period as a veg state and just throw em in when the roots pop, jut keep the lamp real high 30''-60'' at first so you don't shock em to bad*


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 4, 2009)

cool i am gonna try and do a whole tray worth but in any case yea i will keep light away at first .....i use coco coir what you usin jonnybtreed


----------



## Kingb420 (May 4, 2009)

awww no 150w? i just rooted 9, would get my ass kicked anyway by the bigger watts

i use peat pellets and rootech 10 days on the nose every time, lost one out of 10


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 4, 2009)

Hydroton in 3 1/4 inch net cups. DWC, with feed tubes, I'll be doing six plants.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 4, 2009)

ahh man yours are gonna get big i bet 

i will prlly try to do one of em in one of my bucket systems ....

i want to try hydroton as a medium one of these days 

are your feed tubes like sprayers or drip ring type ... my buckets have a drip ring


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 4, 2009)

Um, there feed tubes, A pump at the bottom of the DWC pumps aerated (there's an aeration hub on top of the pump) nutrient solution back up into the side of the net cups and it drains back down along the roots into the tank. That way I can put newly cut clones with no actual root system directly in there and I don't ever need to hand water it. I just plug the tube into the side of the rockwool and since there's an aeration hub the plants are always getting oxygen so they won't damp off. I find it works great, good for starting seeds too. Also have 4 12 inch airstones at the bottom.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 4, 2009)

nice that sounds like it should work nicely


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 4, 2009)

We'll see huh


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 4, 2009)

Alright dudes dont get scared right now.. But thought i should throw these out here so if there is any second guessing about entering the competition u can do it now and save face early enough.
Here are some of the moms that my clone moms came from.. 
Super Strawberry Diesel. These still have 3-4 weeks to go..
But are they to big for my body already?
Haha 400 watt wieght class.. After i win dont worry ill allow some a rematch bwahahah.
After that im going for the rest of the belts haha.

Damn... 7 pages since yesterday huh..


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 4, 2009)

they look good how long of a veg did they have ...or are they like contest style with no veg time?


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 4, 2009)

I did the moms from seed bro in an 18 gallon DWC tub. I gave the moms 30 days of veg time.. For now on I will be sticking to my usual rule of 2-3 weeks tho cause some of them are going to top out at 5.5 feet tall before its over.. U cant tell in the pix but a few kolas are actually bent over and growing back up to the light now. Theres only 3 gals in the overall pic.. The last 2 pix bottom right are going to be my JLP sour OGK enteries. Probably 2 ten gallons packing as many cuts in the lids as i can.. LOL BTW i have since downsized tub to a 10 gallon for head room.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 4, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> I guess we would all like donkey dick in that case LB. Hmm, that don't sound too good. Anyways, nice bucket!



i knew i shoulda said no homo...hehe


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 4, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> Well Doktor I have an aero cloner as well but for the sake of the contest I will use clonex gel and rockwool as well. Takes me just about the same time for roots, I don't know about loudblunts but at least in the 1000w class you and I will be fair as far as a start goes.



the only reason i would use the aero cloner, is if i even finish my crop. that was a rough estimate of when my crop is gonna be done...moreover, if i dont finish my crop before the 31st.... and i still want to enter, ill just aero clone to catch up with yall and get on the ball.





i think the white russians still got like 30 more days to go... they love to fatten up in the last few. they are well on their way to 2L coke bottle colas.... donkey dick colas!!!!



colas everywhere


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 5, 2009)

i dont think it would be unfair to use aero cloner i think everyone should be allowed to propagate there own way ....that is a nice lookin plant ther loudblunts 

i forgot do you do like aeorponics or do you have a flood table ?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 5, 2009)

both.

i dont have room for full out flood tables right now...thas why i built smaller flood tables in my cab. sized them down big time. unfortunately...my SOG cab is not in operation right now...only the mother side is to keep lots of mothers of different strains in a small space


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 5, 2009)

cool yea i kinda do a number of diff techniques as well i actually have buckets in my flood tables quite often lol i need to get a light set up just for my buckets they have started to become quite a bit more successful i want to try aeroponics for flower room tho so far i havent dabbled in that yet .buckets are crazy big tho


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 5, 2009)

yea buckets are cool.

you may like aero...you might think its a headache...hit or miss kinda thing, imho.


as far as getting another light...HA. if i make it in time for the deadline, my shit will be flowered in the corner. she wont be under direct light either still kicking ass


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 5, 2009)

nice plants


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 5, 2009)

hmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## GypsyBush (May 5, 2009)

Aahhhh!!!! !!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 5, 2009)

uhh ohhhhh haha.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 6, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> hmmmmmmmm...........


You entering or not? Come on, ya know you want to ........


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 6, 2009)

*do it!* *Cmon*


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 6, 2009)

fine....put me in for the 1000w

i agree that lots of things play a factor in determining a "winner" but the thread will undoubtedly help folks out. it should have a lot of condensed info. but you lose me when we go from being semi-fair in that we take same sized cuttings around the same time to "grow anyway you choose yada yada yada. ya know, cause a dwc will blow an ebb and flow outta the fuckin park. buuuuuuut........if we are talking about some kind of super sciency formula. like plants per square foot and grams per watt and well, i dont know.....i'm all for it but it seems a bit lacking in this department. i believe the initial idea of the thread has kinda evolved beyond its original scope. but i'm hung over and tired and not stoned. any of that make sense to the rest of yall?


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 6, 2009)

yea makes sense to me ...i think whatever ya know if they want to dwc or buckets or max out in a flood tray ...lol i will be doin prlly at least two of those methods


----------



## shalie4200 (May 6, 2009)

sweet contest may the best grower win  

best of luck to all


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 6, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> fine....put me in for the 1000w
> 
> i agree that lots of things play a factor in determining a "winner" but the thread will undoubtedly help folks out. it should have a lot of condensed info. but you lose me when we go from being semi-fair in that we take same sized cuttings around the same time to "grow anyway you choose yada yada yada. ya know, cause a dwc will blow an ebb and flow outta the fuckin park. buuuuuuut........if we are talking about some kind of super sciency formula. like plants per square foot and grams per watt and well, i dont know.....i'm all for it but it seems a bit lacking in this department. i believe the initial idea of the thread has kinda evolved beyond its original scope. but i'm hung over and tired and not stoned. any of that make sense to the rest of yall?


Great point Bugs.. So are u saying then that we should stick to the original SOG style of growing.handed down by AL and the others. Using the 4 plants per square foot formula. As well as the traditional lollipopping of the plants and so on and so forth?
Thats exactly how im going to do it. Nothing else really makes sence to me anymore considering my grow requirements. 
Should we have a seperate SOG style competition?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 6, 2009)

*Lets do it. We'll have to make another thread,* *can't be hijacking this contest.*


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 6, 2009)

Treed I think that could actually be done in this contest.. I think the way its going to have to be done is by sticking to only 4 plants/sq.ft. tho to make it more fair for the EBB guys man. 
Bugs brought up another good point to is that.. How many watts/sq.ft. will the contest grow area be held under.. Im not familiar with the sizes of the tables for EBB.
But the same sq. footage should be used in each wieght class to make it fair for all the growers.
Good stuff dudes.
This is going to be better than Mayweather vs. Pacquio.

Is it time to cut yet? haha


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 6, 2009)

*hmmm,* *how about limiting the amount of cuts used in the contest.* *No limit to how many can be taken* *to deal with any losses anyone has* *but only a certain amount can be entered*,* say like 4 clones as long as its hydro, grown however we want, with whatever nutrients and supplements we want, in our light class. That way we can use our pre-existing systems and setups without having to modify it to a certain sq. footage.*


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 6, 2009)

it wasnt my intention to change anything and i agree that all styles can be represented here. but an "overall" winner in each class is just fine. (my crown should be a size 7-3/4) sog guys and dwc guys and flouro guys and aero/nft etc etc etc will kinda stick together. but the cool part is that all of it can potentially be here. we could split it up but thats silly. we all know or will know who is doing what so all the numbers will be waaaaay off but within the group as a whole we can have subsets so to speak. dewey, dont do anything about it. i think we all can just talk about it as we go but an overall winner is still the way to go. kinda puts your balls on the ice as a grower. we will all bring our A-game so it should be interesting.

by all means gents.......now is your chance to concede.


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 6, 2009)

Bugs im just glad ur not in my wieght class sir..And u should also be glad bwahahahahaha. Yea this is going to be classic man. I go streaking everytime i think about chopping.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

I say we all just do what we normally do...

and in the end... a few plants will STAND THE FUCK OUT...

SO we'll just go from there...

But I must say that I believe there is a lot more to a bud than just weight...


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 6, 2009)

your not gonna start in about the plants having feelings are you?

damn hippies!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

No but if Zeus puts one of his "Snow Cones" next to a regular bud that weighs more... I think the sugar coating, for example, should count too...

How can I compare one of my Indicas against your 40" Widows?

But quality should matter, is all I'm saying...


----------



## DeweyKox (May 6, 2009)

I just want to keep it simpler, divide by light wattage, and everyone take there clone clippings the same day, same size, and grow how ever many or style you want. The end product is the key where looking for and the wealth of information with will prove it self in the thread. I want to learn off others as they do off me. Let's keep this one about weight, then see how it goes like bugs said. Then we can step it up and really go crazy with the contest afterwords. We all have different strains that grow and show different. Some make more resin, bla bla bla. But in the end, Weight and Size Is what I am interested in. What does everyone else think?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

Sounds good to me...!


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 6, 2009)

Still lookin for cheerleaders? I can still manage some pigtails & some pom poms....MJ


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

hehe...i know what certain systems could do, thas why i asked over and over just to make sure.

either way


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 7, 2009)

right on....like i said, my crown/hat size is 7-3/4" (big . i know)


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

isnt that irrelevant?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 7, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> right on....like i said, my crown/hat size is 7-3/4" (big . i know)


Ha, me too, didn't notice that the first time... What are the odds.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 7, 2009)

this is no shit ...my hat size is that also ...i think it should be about weight 

i took me a cloning just about 48 hours ago and they are doin about what my normal ones are doin ....i am practicin ...also had to chop up my veg room it was gettin a little crowded 

here is a pic of them i know they look pitiful but this is basically how i have been propagating for like last 8 months lately i have been gettin em to root within about 7 days to maybe 14 i should have a whole 4x4 tray to use in contest under a 1000 watter if we still takin cuttings on the 31st

i got a question when you all refer to dwc do you mean like net cups in totes type of thing or does that just describe a system wher you let roots hang in water with airstones ?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 7, 2009)

I think based your your pics, you need to trim down your clippings a bit more! If you leave to much leaf material, they bend over, I always take at least half of the main fan leaves off and they perk right back up during rooting stage. But that's just me......


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 7, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> this is no shit ...my hat size is that also ...i think it should be about weight
> 
> i got a question when you all refer to dwc do you mean like net cups in totes type of thing or does that just describe a system wher you let roots hang in water with airstones ?


Is that all the 1000 watters HA!!!! guess we should order a crown huh 

Or maybe we could convince Fdd to give us the winning aluminum foil hat 

You sorta described dwc in both your descriptions. Basically suspending a plant over aerated water with air in between. Whether its in a bucket or a rubbermade tote deal or whatever.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 7, 2009)

This week's clones...

































































and what is being smoked today...lol..


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 7, 2009)

MaryJane777 said:


> Still lookin for cheerleaders? I can still manage some pigtails & some pom poms....MJ


Ooooooo Yeeeeeea..( Barry manilow voice ) Hahah


----------



## GypsyBush (May 7, 2009)

MaryJane777 said:


> Still lookin for cheerleaders? I can still manage some pigtails & some pom poms....MJ





onthedl0008 said:


> Ooooooo Yeeeeeea..( Barry manilow voice ) Hahah


 I was just thinking how rude we all have been to ignore you...

Welcome!!

So... who are you cheering for? lol....


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 7, 2009)

OK boys.... we need an update on contestants in each category Am feeling a few ***stars*** emerging already. I do like shiny things... love the idea about using the foil hat for the winner!! WOOOOOHOOOOOO (shaking pom poms) MJ


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2009)

hehe


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 7, 2009)

A RARE WEED BARON SIGHTING.......

YOU MAY BOW OR SALUTE....FDD MUST HAVE SHIPPED ME THE CROWN BY DEFAULT....SORRY GUYS. BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 7, 2009)

MaryJane777 said:


> OK boys.... we need an update on contestants in each category Am feeling a few ***stars*** emerging already. I do like shiny things... love the idea about using the foil hat for the winner!! WOOOOOHOOOOOO (shaking pom poms) MJ


 
you likey????? we need groupies too. ooooo and roadies for my pounds of herb. gotta save my strength for all that god damned waving ya know!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 7, 2009)

Man That just made me spit my beer out.LMFAO yall r insane. 
I think that MJ will be chearing for the 400 watt class POT PIMP. ME
Also known as Kung fu monkey. And Pot pervert. And WEED BARON.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 7, 2009)

So uh... 

Did you guys miss the clone pics last page, or was it just so boring and useless that I should have just not posted it... lol...

Just curious.. lol...


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 7, 2009)

Yea I seen that GB. They look good man. Nice and vigourous looking cuts man. Im going to break out my MH next time lol. Here's an update to my veg cab. Some previous clones taken around 3 weeks of flower. And a couple moms im gonna keep.


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 7, 2009)

*YAH GYPSY!!!!!!! Absolutely stunning clones.... you straight pimpin' LOL I just did a cartwheel....MJ*


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 7, 2009)

Gotta love team 400W since that's what I have myself, grrrrrrrrrrrrr Lemme hear you all say GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR MJ


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 8, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Man That just made me spit my beer out.LMFAO yall r insane.
> I think that MJ will be chearing for the 400 watt class POT PIMP. ME
> Also known as Kung fu monkey. And Pot pervert. And WANNABE WEED BARON.


 don't be so hard on yourself.....you'll get there.



GypsyBush said:


> So uh...
> 
> Did you guys miss the clone pics last page, or was it just so boring and useless that I should have just not posted it... lol...
> 
> ...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 8, 2009)

yea gypsy i seen your clone pics and flowering pics good stuff 

o and yea i think i will maybe take more leaf material off next time for cloning they did pert back up tho the next day or so .....when i use to use a dwc type cloner with airstone bars and neoprene they dint even look like they got cut fromm the mother plant ...only problem was that i started to get the slime all the time .so i started usin rockwool agin ....but i would love to know if any of you have used aerocloners and how to build a workable one ...


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 8, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> yea gypsy i seen your clone pics and flowering pics good stuff
> 
> o and yea i think i will maybe take more leaf material off next time for cloning they did pert back up tho the next day or so .....when i use to use a dwc type cloner with airstone bars and neoprene they dint even look like they got cut fromm the mother plant ...only problem was that i started to get the slime all the time .so i started usin rockwool agin ....but i would love to know if any of you have used aerocloners and how to build a workable one ...


you already know how to build a perfect one from stink's thread. why would you ask that question.........someone needs to put the bag down and step away from the bong. hehehehe


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 8, 2009)

yea seems like it would be a good one to build ....always like fresh information tho ..what kind do you use bugs


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 8, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> yea seems like it would be a good one to build ....always like fresh information tho ..what kind do you use bugs


one i learned from someone else then stink built his. the only deiif is the shape of the manifold. but none of that shit matters. if you ever have probs in one i'll bet a dollar to a donut it's a timer issue. 1 0n and 5 off is the key. other than temps and obvious shit. stink was the one who saved me with the timer.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> you likey????? we need groupies too. ooooo and roadies for my pounds of herb. gotta save my strength for all that god damned waving ya know!!!


That got me laughing so hard, wish I had a 1000W! 



GypsyBush said:


> So uh...
> 
> Did you guys miss the clone pics last page, or was it just so boring and useless that I should have just not posted it... lol...
> 
> Just curious.. lol...


Nice Clones buddy!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

*Z.V.C.G. Contest!!!**

*Start Date: May 31st​*
1000W Cup*

1. LoudBlunts
2. JonnyBtreed
3. Doktorgreenthumb420
4.

*600W Cup*

1. Deweykox 
2. GypsyBush
3. NewbieG
4. SayWord 
5. 

*400W Cup*

1. Ryknow
2. Onthedl0008
3. SpruceZeus
4. Gmoneys
5. NeoAnarchist
6. MaryJane777
7.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

Anyone I am missing, please speak up. And when the contest begins, I believe we should start a new thread. Should we keep it in the hydro section, or move it to the Journal area? Also, was thinking of having a grow period of 12 weeks. Most of my strain don't finish for 10 weeks, and I need up to 2 weeks to root! What does everyone else think?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 8, 2009)

Sounds good to me, whenever we feel their done...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 8, 2009)

i can hang with a 12 week cycle ..scissor to scissor .. you forgot bugs for 1000watt ...i think he entered

thanks for infor on timing bugs ..sounds like that will work nicely


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> they're pretty, you woman! no offense mjkiss-ass
> honestly.......you post them on every thread every time and they are always great (needy much?) and that is why "I" dont usually say anything about them. its like taking a pic of my aerocloner. i could show you one from last year and it will look the same as the ones we start later. just sayin'. but of course you should post it. not everyone is jaded like me. and your posts are big with lots of pics.....LOTS!......and we like pics around here.


Well, bugs... you are right...

But you gotta remember some of you more "jaded" guys HAVE pictures from last year...

I am a newb remember...? lol...

This is the first time my shit has looked like this.. EVER... 

So forgive my "proud newb syndrome" lol...

Remember, I started less than 6 months ago... 

I promise eventually I'll get over it...

NOT!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!.....


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 8, 2009)

Doktor, The easiest, cheapest, most effective aerocloner I've made was with a mist maker/fogger, neoprene inserts and a rubbermaid tub. cost about $35 to make. Check out this site for the fogger, I'm sure you could find the rest of the stuff. http://www.mainlandmart.com/foggers.html


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 8, 2009)

cool thanks for the info ill check it out


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 8, 2009)

get roots like this... the one yellowing had roots down to the 95 degree water cause I got lazy  but I got like a 98% rate with this thing.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

Sick!!!!!!

I like it!!!!


----------



## gmoneys (May 8, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Anyone I am missing, please speak up. And when the contest begins, I believe we should start a new thread. Should we keep it in the hydro section, or move it to the Journal area? Also, was thinking of having a grow period of 12 weeks. Most of my strain don't finish for 10 weeks, and I need up to 2 weeks to root! What does everyone else think?


i think if im not mistaken you have to put it in the contest section and get it approved by a mod,,,i think i dunno, im guessing you would have to put it there or what would be the point of that section!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

Wow Jonny, very nice roots! I need to freakin build me a cloner like that one day.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

*Z.V.C.G. Contest!!!**

*Start Date: May 31st​*
1000W Cup*

1. LoudBlunts
2. JonnyBtreed
3. Doktorgreenthumb420
4. Bugsrnme
5. 

*600W Cup*

1. Deweykox 
2. GypsyBush
3. NewbieG
4. SayWord 
5. 

*400W Cup*

1. Ryknow
2. Onthedl0008
3. SpruceZeus
4. Gmoneys
5. NeoAnarchist
6. MaryJane777
7.


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 8, 2009)

Stunning roots Jonny.... here's a lil cheer for ya
Jonny's roots are the best..... but will it be enough to win this contest?!?!?!?! (with megaphone of course!!) 


Um, Dewey I thought FDD had joined the 1000w bracket? I see the competition is heating up.... 



Bugs, you make me laugh so you get +++Rep from me .......& lots of jumping up & down with the pompoms to boot....YAH!!!!


Headed out of town for the weekend....you boys try to behave yourselves MJ


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

MaryJane777 said:


> Headed out of town for the weekend....you boys try to behave yourselves MJ


Hahaha! Have fun! Be safe and remember.. if you drink.. drive rowdy! 

Oh wait... that's not it..

just be safe! ..lol...


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

I was not sure FDD even posted in here, but if he wants to be in, hellz yea, I'll add him to the list. YO FDD, YOU IN?


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (May 8, 2009)

this big bitch was under a 600 watt with 4 others..getting picked on the 10th so 2days left and its a BLUE DREAM clone from Oakland


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

I love that 1st shot. Makes you wonder what the main cola would have done if all the other small branches below where removed!


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (May 8, 2009)

i know huh..who knows what coulda been but the lower nugs are the biggest and nicest ive ever had on a plant of that size..but it is mainly sativa so the light didnt have a problem getting to the bottom of the plant like it does on my indica's...i was ganna lollipop her but decided i was ganna just let her do her thing and after i harvest ima go get another blue dream clone a lollipop her and see how it turns out


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (May 8, 2009)

the picture doesnt do her justice tho..almost every branch has a cola thats as big as the main cola so im thinking she's got about a quarter pound on her which is the most on any of my plants..maybe one plant is around the same size but the blue dreams nugs are thickkkk


----------



## SayWord (May 8, 2009)

a qp and there was no veg time at all?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

I would think he had to veg at least 2 weeks for that moma!


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 8, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> *Z.V.C.G. Contest!!!*​
> 
> 
> Start Date: May 31st​
> ...


Hmmm.. Seems like the winner of the 400 watt class has already been chosen.
MJ be prepared for a spanken.J/K.But seriously


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

I would like to suggest a name for the award...

I believe the Best overall Clone should received the 

* SOFA KING GOOD AWARD*


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

Not sure what s.k.g.a. Is?.... GB, but that's funny onthedl! So do you have the balls and brains to beat MJ? We shall see soon! Anyone want to see clippings at 3 weeks from clip clip?(1 week flowering) ? Oh, and my white rhinos are building soo much pussy muscle, there starting to bend over making me horny, and they just started another waive of new flowers! They have 3 weeks left so all u motha fuckin 600waters can eat this! Will post later tonight, <<< right now I am so baked! Have not smoked in 2 days, and less then a half joint got me chillin very nice! Brb...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

you must be baked... lol...

come back with'em picswill ya??? lol...


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 8, 2009)

mj might get angry at those muscle jokes.....but she might also be a down ass bitch like my wife. she likes it when i call her that. 

even though secretly i'm afraid of her.....someone help please


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

HAHAHA, <<<<<Married too!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

These are what I can do to a clone with zero veg time! Still have 3 weeks of flowering left!





And these are belladonna's. Small one is at 1 week under T5, and the Tall girl is the 3 week old clone, 1 week of flowering!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

I'll make sure to have ALL my branches on to..lol...

Nice looking plant.. really nice...

That's some tough competition right there...

+ rep if it lets me...


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 8, 2009)

Very nice DK. But i wont lie. Im kinda disspointed at one of ur last statements like.. Well u know. I think with the wrong side and they are little (Exact opposite of top heavy).LOL man. Good stuff. Im making a tin foil mask right now.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

Camera angle I guess does not justify! Will show ya


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Camera angle I guess does not justify! Will show ya


Ha! Camera tricks eh?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I'll make sure to have ALL my branches on to..lol...
> 
> Nice looking plant.. really nice...
> 
> ...


It's about weight, and I think lollipoping makes them light. I have the space, why not.

Thanks, there really putting on some weight. All due to my new additives and change of ratio's in the soup mix, not to mention, less H202 and higher temperatures!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

I can tell you with my eyes, they will be leaning over young donkey dicks that's for sure!


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 8, 2009)

Awesome man.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (May 9, 2009)

SayWord said:


> a qp and there was no veg time at all?


o shit i just read the whole thread i didnt know their were no veg rules my bad..i vegged for 25days


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 9, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> HAHAHA, <<<<<Married too!


 lol.....hehehehehehehehe



onthedl0008 said:


> Very nice DK. But i wont lie. Im kinda disspointed at one of ur last statements like.. Well u know. I think with the wrong side and they are little (Exact opposite of top heavy).LOL man. Good stuff. Im making a tin foil mask right now.


 did my pics just get burried.........dammit 












dont mind the date......to lazt to set the camera


----------



## DeweyKox (May 9, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> o shit i just read the whole thread i didnt know their were no veg rules my bad..i vegged for 25days


That's the art of this game!  You in?


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 9, 2009)

deweycox quote..." Thanks, there really putting on some weight. All due to my new additives and change of ratio's in the soup mix, not to mention, less H202 and higher temperatures"



Hi Dewey...trip cut short due to weather & foul moods, grrrrrrrrrrrr Just noticed you have me down as a contestant but I only showed up to cheer & learn all I can LOL Not saying I'm not the sporting type cause I just may kick you boys asses but you wouldn't wanna be beat by a girl on her second grow would ya?!?!??! LOL Either way...in or out I'll be growing though, GRRRRRRR What are you doing differrently with your clones...higher h2o temps? less h2o2? new nutes? Help a bitch out!!! BTW...I love your avatar!! MJ




bugsrnme said:


> mj might get angry at those muscle jokes.....but she might also be a down ass bitch like my wife. she likes it when i call her that.
> 
> even though secretly i'm afraid of her.....someone help please


 

Trash talking doesn't bother me at all ...rather enjoy it actually!!... BTW, am I jaded if I enjoy the occassional spanking Onthedl0008? Um YAH!!!...I'd say I'm a down ass bitch...if only you knew!!! Fear of a woman is usually a good thing!!! Keep you acting right...LOL I do appreciate a strong male ego/personality though so it's all good!!! Peace, Love, & MJ


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (May 9, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> That's the art of this game!  You in?


i wish i only got two plants left that im picking today..i just picked that one i posted up on this thread last night but after this grow ima wait for a month to start my next grow but im thinking sea of green with no veg time so...we will see in a month i might have to join this competiton


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (May 9, 2009)

nice girls to dewey i might have to try that all perlite grow..is that all perlite or just alot on the top?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 9, 2009)

100 % Large Chunky Perlite!  Thanks!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 9, 2009)

MaryJane777 said:


> deweycox quote..." Thanks, there really putting on some weight. All due to my new additives and change of ratio's in the soup mix, not to mention, less H202 and higher temperatures"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Down Ass Bitch, bring it! J/K your badass though! So your not playing, just do it for practice! Well, Let me know, I can take you out. A beating from a girl, not a problem, If you do I can respect that, and then laugh at the other guys w/ u! Or one day..... At me.......kiss-ass


----------



## GypsyBush (May 9, 2009)

Hey guys...

I am trying to convince MBlaze to join us... Pics of the new girls

He does the opposite of what we do... he grows monsters...

How monstrous??

Well, here are *3* of his plants... lol... help me get him in the contest... he will be a good contender... 

picture by:* MBlaze*


----------



## DeweyKox (May 9, 2009)

MBlaze, Show us your skills on Zero V!!!!!!!! Let's see what ya know and see what you can do.........................


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 9, 2009)

*Some of the stock i'm choosing from.*


My purple SZ, 10 weeks off the mama, from clipping to dripping.... with resin.










I don't imagine i'll come even close in weight as some of you folks do, but I'm not too torn up about it.

These Arjan's ultra haze #1 ladies were 3" clones only 6 weeks ago. I'm looking at probably 2 Oz or so a piece
They take a little closer to 16 weeks than the 11 week cutoff, but i might have to take one down then just for the spirit of competition (also i hear early sativas are an interesting blast)












I've finally picked my mother White Rhino plant, it was a hard choice, i really want to keep 3 different ones, but as is my veg room is too full of mothers, so i had to go with the big frosty one. 





She is performing very well in the tables too.





This one might just stick around if i find the taste is any different from the keeper. It is trichome city, but the nodal distance is so long that only with an incredible smoke will this girl survive






Anyhow, sorry for the pic heavy ramble, just wanted to show


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 9, 2009)

Good stuff man really nice. Every one has some real good things going on.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 9, 2009)

Very nice spruce! Very close to how mine look!


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 9, 2009)

Hey guys...Listen to this tale (I'm actually completely freakin' out right now). So I live in this huge sturdy 100 yr old house (with very thick closet doors lemme' just add that bit now). Off to the beach I go for all day but locked my keyed closet door so as no one had access to my grow, right? Get home & sneak off to "try on some clothes" (A.K.A. check my grow) Left out of the closet WITHOUT my keys & those are the only ones (door locked, GRRRRR). So my question is... anyone know how to pick a keyed lock?!?!?!? I gotta get in there ya' know??? No questions will be asked & I'm dead serious about needing this info ASAP. NO ONE can help me with this (in person)...I must do it on my own & quickly. PLEASE!!! PLEASE!!!! PLEASE!!!! MJ


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 9, 2009)

*Ill be ur Knight in shining armor..* 
Get a butter knife and slip it in to pry the lock back..
If all else fails u could always slide the pins out of the hinges.
What kinda locks on it?


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 10, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> *Ill be ur Knight in shining armor..*
> Get a butter knife and slip it in to pry the lock back..
> If all else fails u could always slide the pins out of the hinges.
> What kinda locks on it?


 

You just want me to cheer for you onethedl0008 Actually I can't even believe I posted that stupidness here but I was so in shock at the moment. There's really no way to get in there except break door down (NOT!) or calling a locksmith (which is what I'll do come Monday morning). For sure not going to ask family or locals to help...hell no!!! Hopefully locksmith has seen it all, will pick the lock, and leave. I mean what they gonna do? Browse my walk in? Um no!! LOL A wee bit nervous about not viewing my plants for over 24 hrs but what can I do? Maybe ignorance is bliss in this instance. As long as we don't have a power outtage it's all good & under control. Thanks for your response though....AWWWWWWW, trying to help ++++rep for you!!! MJ


----------



## DeweyKox (May 10, 2009)

Dam Mary, keep us posted


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 10, 2009)

Heres what my babies are doing around 3 weeks 12/12. This one is in coco.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 10, 2009)

Nice DL, Looking good and frosty already! Give me 2 weeks, I will post a 3 week flowering shot............ Looks like they will look about the same based off your pic. How tall is yours?


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 10, 2009)

The babies are about 2.5-3 feet tall nothing but cola. They are in 20 oz cups believe it or not. Looks like the stretch is over. I just hope they get nice and fat like my hydro girls. My competition clones will be done DWC tho.Thanks DK.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 10, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> The babies are about 2.5-3 feet tall nothing but cola. They are in 20 oz cups believe it or not. Looks like the stretch is over. I just hope they get nice and fat like my hydro girls. My competition clones will be done DWC tho.Thanks DK.


 oh thats just dirty.........fuckin dwc buds are the biggest things i've ever seen. i'm gonna try to beat it in aero/nft when i get it finished. dewey yer screwed if he's in your class. fuck i hope all the 1000w'ers are s.o.g. E&F like me. if not.....eeks


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 10, 2009)

Bugs seriously man.. Im just trying to get mine to look like ur monsters on the tables! 
But ill take that as the one and only compliment ill probably ever get from ya. LOL. Respects man. Hmmm wonder where i even got these crazy S.O.G idea's from anyway haha.
Peace HIPPIE


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

Yeah .. 

I suck.. you guys can give the last place award already...

I managed to pull the worst weights I have ever had...

Even the Aerogarden got me a better G/W rating... FUCK...lol...

Well... what do I get for last place..? 

I already have the big black dildo up my my butt... with no vaseline (fucking miniaturized clones...) so let's pick something a little more soothing, shall we......


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 10, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Bugs seriously man.. Im just trying to get mine to look like ur monsters on the tables!
> But ill take that as the one and only compliment ill probably ever get from ya. LOL. Respects man. Hmmm wonder where i even got these crazy S.O.G idea's from anyway haha.
> Peace HIPPIE


i'm full od compliments, you must be thinking of sparkafire. i remember my buds when i was doing dwc. they were scary!!! huge things you couldnt put both hands around. i have never seen growth like that since. i am hoping the aero gets it. but my tables have put out some leg sized monsters as some of you have seen. i respect dwc in a big way. and those willing to do it. i'm too lazy anymore.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Yeah ..
> 
> I suck.. you guys can give the last place award already...
> 
> ...


 i got a spare resin coated glass pipe that looks like what you would imagine Tiggers' dick to look like. that should soothe it a lil bit. was there a reason that happened? i dont remember.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

I had no clones...

So I fed the machine with miniaturized ones...

I only used a little bit of my secret potion, so I thought they would outgrow it...

But nooooooo.... the Gypsy has to make his voodoo so strong not even he can undo it...

Fucking retard....


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 10, 2009)

Hmmmmm Gypsies and all there damned secrets haha!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 10, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> . fuck i hope all the 1000w'ers are s.o.g. E&F like me. if not.....eeks


dwc...  yup


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> oh thats just dirty.........fuckin dwc buds are the biggest things i've ever seen. i'm gonna try to beat it in aero/nft when i get it finished. dewey yer screwed if he's in your class. fuck i hope all the 1000w'ers are s.o.g. E&F like me. if not.....eeks


dont hold ya breath


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 11, 2009)

20 more days boys and girls....


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 11, 2009)

Hey all!! Just wanted to say thanks for PM's & help here during my recent trauma/drama LOL There will be extra cheering for you all...you know who you are Dewey, any more contestants??? Not going to be long now.... WOOHOO!! I must say the pics here are giving me mouth watering desire to flower my plants.... you are so bad LOL Anyone here use a cloner? Any opinions on which are best? Come on...help a bitch out...please?!?!?! MJ


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 11, 2009)

Yo count me in.

600w Cup


----------



## NeoAnarchist (May 11, 2009)

ok guys, so i have roots on my cuttings, so i can start doin clones  but the only prob is i dont know which is a female just yet so i may be entering in a little late. put me down for the 400w group! WHOOPTY SCOOP!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 11, 2009)

*Hey MayrJane, glad to hear you got your lock off! I have had a really hard week! And have been super bummed! Not sure if I will even compete, but will try my best! Cloner, I really want to build an Aero Cloner myself. This Rockwool shit is pissing me off. Someitmes I will have a good batch, sometimes I wont. God Dammit! Oh well, I have pletny of medicine to get me through the hard times! 

** Z.V.C.G. Contest!!!*​* 
Start Date: May 31st

1000W Cup

1. LoudBlunts
2. JonnyBtreed
3. Doktorgreenthumb420
4. Bugsrnme
5.

600W Cup

1. Deweykox
2. GypsyBush
3. NewbieG
4. SayWord
5. NewHiddenGrower
6. 

400W Cup

1. Ryknow
2. Onthedl0008
3. SpruceZeus
4. Gmoneys
5. NeoAnarchist
6. MaryJane777
7. NeoAnarchist
8. *


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

And remember boys and girls... *"pot will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no pot"* Freewheeling Frank - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers...


----------



## Behindtheline (May 11, 2009)

This is a great idea! We should do this a couple of times a year or maybe just an annual thing. Some suggestions of mine i reckon the cuttings should be between 4"-6" but have to be an excact size and everybody in the comp has to take a pic with a ruler or tape measure measuring the stem only. I reckon it should not be veg till they root i reckon veg for 10-14 days pik one and then on the selected day they have to be put in the flower room rooted or not and a maximum of 2 clones can be used but only one can go into the flower room. I lik the idea of the template and that should be used and maybe some more added on as you said....
well thats my 2 cents have fun with it guys  i cant join in still livin at home but have so many plans and ideas for stealth and closet rooms drawn up in my book and when i move out they will start comin to life......if any1 needs help with designin stealth closet give me a buzz


----------



## NeoAnarchist (May 11, 2009)

hahaha it seems you have me down twice good sir, does this mean i get two chances?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

Behindtheline said:


> This is a great idea! ...
> 
> .if any1 needs help with designin stealth closet give me a buzz


I need some help man... can you come over to my grow and help me out please...

Thanks!

Just click on the link... 

*My Journal *


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 11, 2009)

Hi Dewey Doesn't it just make you wanna scream?!?!?! I am having rockwool issues myself GRRRRRRRR What??? Not compete??? No way!! This was your idea....you have to participate!! You can do alot in 20 days.... & I'm cheering for ya' soooooooooo you best get your ass in gear, LOL J/K but seriously don't throw in the towel just yet. Am jealous you have plenty of meds to keep you sane....climbing the walls here. See? Someone always has it worse Stay focused, MJ


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

MaryJane777 said:


> Hi Dewey Doesn't it just make you wanna scream?!?!?! I am having rockwool issues myself GRRRRRRRR
> 
> 
> Stay focused, MJ


Hi MJ... Dewey... Newb who's leg I just pulled...

Hope everyone is having a great evening...

I solved ALL of my RW cloning issues with the addition of one instrument... a digital scale...

For a couple of months I used the scale EVERY TIME I cloned...

4 gram cubes get pH'd water to no more than 40 grams...

I keep them at no more than 40 grams even after the clones are installed...

I have gotten away with as low as 25 grams with clone installed, but the only difference was that they needed attention everyday.. at 40 grams I do every other day...

If I need to remove some water from a cube, I simply place it on top of a dry paper towel and let it absorb some water... move to the next dry spot and repeat until you are at you target weight...

Now, I have gotten the "feel" of a damp RW cube and just do as Al B. Fuct does... just dip one corner for about a second...

But I tell you.. get your hand "calibrated" with the scale, do it for a while.. you'll get it...

I did... and this was my 3rd time trying RW, after no liking much else...

Aero is deff one way to do it...

But I must say that RW cubes are working well for me...

Cheers...


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 11, 2009)

Hi Gypsy!! How you?? I am a huge fan of Al B. & have read most everything he's posted here & elsewhere. I must say though that H2O2 isn't working well for me (1.7 ml/gal every 2-3 days) & even when I don't top drip my plants they are still staying wet from the res. Whaddayado??? I mean my cubes feel waterlogged!!! The bottoms of rockwool aren't in water so I'm really confused as to why these cubes are holding so much dang water. All plants do have roots in water though. I am so disappointed in this BCNL system I purchased. I could've built a stellar set-up for all the cash I've spent *AND *bought enough stash to party for a solid year *AND* thrown a huge ass party to boot with cash left over!!! LOL Hindsight, huh? I recently purchased a aeromist cloner so my clones will not be started in rockwool...it uses those neoprene sleeves. Hoping I have success with this as I'm just chomping at the bit wanting to clone my plants Gardening is WAYYYYY addictive LOL Enjoy your evening, MJ


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

WOOOOW....

I got take this apart... give me a moment...

But uh... have you EVER heard of paragraphs?

They are very useful sometime...lol...

OK.. hang on...



MaryJane777 said:


> Hi Gypsy!! How you??


I am doing splendid on this beautiful Spring evening..

Thanks!

And yourself?




MaryJane777 said:


> I am a huge fan of Al B. & have read most everything he's posted here & elsewhere.


Me too!

Isn't the dude a genius?!?!?!




MaryJane777 said:


> I must say though that H2O2 isn't working well for me (1.7 ml/gal every 2-3 days) &


I have never used the stuff...

I have no say on anything about it..




MaryJane777 said:


> even when I don't top drip my plants they are still staying wet from the res.


As long as the RW cubes have access to moisture they will suck it up...




MaryJane777 said:


> Whaddayado???


I have no idea what your set up is?

Ebb/Flow?

I guess you need to move the cube away from whatever it is that is getting it wet...




MaryJane777 said:


> I mean my cubes feel waterlogged!!!


That's a bad thing... it couls lead to stem rot and kill the plant...




MaryJane777 said:


> The bottoms of rockwool aren't in water so I'm really confused as to why these cubes are holding so much dang water.


The cubes will hold up to 80 times their own weight in water... that is just way too much water retention capability for anyone just dousing it with water all the time...

Again, I have no idea what it is that you do, or how you do it...




MaryJane777 said:


> All plants do have roots in water though.


Sound like you are doing DWC..??




MaryJane777 said:


> I am so disappointed in this BCNL system I purchased.


What is a BCNL system?

Sorry.. I am just a newb at this...




MaryJane777 said:


> I could've built a stellar set-up for all the cash I've spent *AND *bought enough stash to party for a solid year *AND* thrown a huge ass party to boot with cash left over!!!


I have stopped the "upgrading virus" by researching a lot and buying the best I can find, even of I have to wait... no compromises...




MaryJane777 said:


> LOL Hindsight, huh?


Fuck... I have tons of "little shit" from trying to do it on a "budget"... Fucking waste...




MaryJane777 said:


> I recently purchased a aeromist cloner so my clones will not be started in rockwool...it uses those neoprene sleeves.


I am familiar... very nice... it seems everyone gets close to 100% with those...




MaryJane777 said:


> Hoping I have success with this as I'm just chomping at the bit wanting to clone my plants


Cloning is easy...

You just need to make sure to give enough water for the cutting to survive...

I keep my clones alive, but always thirsty, so they make roost to go look for more water...

If you soak your medium, mist your clones, put a dome over it and do not allow it to ever dry a bit... the clone will not root, or will do so slowly, it doesn't NEED roots, it's getting plenty of water from you...lol...






MaryJane777 said:


> Gardening is WAYYYYY addictive LOL


It sure is, but in a very Zen kinda way...lol...



MaryJane777 said:


> Enjoy your evening, MJ


You too thanks!


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 11, 2009)

LOL Gypsy, 
Hatin' on my writing methods, are ya? Difference between boys & gals I guess 

Yep, DWC with res full of airstones & with water pump to top feed twice/day for 5 mins each time (which I've stopped for second time in the last week for this very reason). I own a Bloombox from BC Northern Lights in Canada. A very costly venture but honestly I think I could have done just as stealth of a grow in an old armoire or something like that. After I sawed into ceiling & placed duct work etc... I really was thinking what a fool I was to spend all that cash (>5g) when I could've done it myself. These boxes run super hot, are prone to mildew & mold, & they really need some way to move res up & down so as to get closer to lites. Of course I "engineered" it for proper plant to lite height but you'd think someone would've already complained about it!!

I've been thinking about putting some of those hydroton rocks under the rockwool to kinda provide a barrier... not sure what to do with my roots though...they are really long. I have some pics in my grow thread (virgin seeking experienced hand). Posted there to ask a few questions & just never moved the thread but I need to!!

Hope the paragraphs helped LOL MJ


P.S. My husband works in the oil industry....love your avatar


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

LOL... the avatar I just changed?...lol...

Funny.. I thought I'd get a comment or 2.. but the only one I got came seconds after I changed it...lol...

Now...

DWC.. the roots are supposed to be in the water...

And once the roots are in the water, you can stop your drip...

If you are still dripping... it will always be soaking wet...

Post a picture so I can visualize it a bit better..

But the RW cube is either getting water from the drip or the bubbles in your res...

Which one... only you can know...

And YES the paragraphs help... I'm getting old mam... the eyes are starting to strain... every bit of help I can get, I will take...lol...

Cheers..


----------



## DeweyKox (May 11, 2009)

I got laid off and moving.....


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> I got laid off and moving.....


Oh NO!

Dude..

I am sooo sorry...

Fuck...

Man...

Not cool...

Fuck!


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 12, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> I got laid off and moving.....


 

Morning Dewey...Wow, am guessing you are in shock? Was it suspected to happen or just outta nowhere? So sorry this happened to you. Are you having to move for work or due to financial? Hopefully your wife is working & isn't freaking out too much. Times are tough all over....just one more reason to get that grow moving!! People aren't going to quit doing things like smoking, drinking, etc... Look at the very concept of prohibition and you will see when times are tough people cling even more to those substances that help them relax & forget about all the troubles whether illegal or not, you know? Don't know why you grow but I do know your stuff looks great in pics... you do have some financial options as shady as it may seem...
Chin up & pushing forward...you can do it!!! MJ


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 12, 2009)

ahh man that sucks dewey ...financial is kinda hard for me now too i just recently moved and had to setup a new gro sho ...for stealth reasons ... and have been struggling .lol like eating potatoes everyday type of strugglin ,,,,peanut butter with sugar in it for a snack ....i get by tho ....i will chant for your success ..dont know if it will help but at least you know you got positive karma flowing towards you from here

o lol yea and i \got to deal with a house inspection in like 5 days and i got to take down like 2 gro rooms and fix my 220 volt line in attic and take down airducting in attic just in case they look ..

gonna put plants in totes and put em out in shed/garage ...it is away from house and can be opened up so smell wont accumulate ......i was stressed till i got a plan ....now i am calmer but still stressed as you can imagine 

o and gypsy you are so right about the weight of the cubes and water content ....i use to battle rockwool all the time ...now i only loose one or two if i forget to water em they shrivel up ....i have been gettin better bout that one too tho


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 12, 2009)

DK man sorry to hear the bad news man.
Well. Dudes and Dudettes. Seems that my moms are going to finish by the end of the week. Which means im going to have a seriuos lag if i wait to cut till the end of the month. I expected to go 9 weeks on my girls but got lucky i guess and they are gonna finish week 8.Most are ready now in week 7. 
So guess the question now is can we move the cut date back any sooner?
Really wanted to partake in the growtivities but may have take a rain check on this one here. Un less we can work something out haha.
Good karma for everyone man. 
Peace.


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> LOL... the avatar I just changed?...lol...
> 
> Funny.. I thought I'd get a comment or 2.. but the only one I got came seconds after I changed it...lol...
> 
> ...


 

You are exactly right Gypsy!! I completely disconnected the drip system last night (second time I've done that actually this grow) & already my plants are looking better. I was just following the directions on the BC Northern Lights grow manual. I see lots of people doing DWC this way though (res with nutes & top drip a few to several times a day) so now I'm really confused LOL

Against my better judgement I will post a group pic of my plants from yesterday. Please no hatin', ok? I am a newbie for sure. These are 7 Maple Leaf Indica I germed from seed 31 days ago. They have been under CFL's in a DWC. The worst plant is the one on your left in very front. I am absolutely dying to clone these plants & flower them but am still awaiting the cloner as I won't return to Ams to purchase more seeds until late summer Don't wanna screw things up, ya' know????

Have a great afternoon, MJ

PS. How do I add a link to my grow thread?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh NO!
> 
> Dude..
> 
> ...


Thanks Man 



MaryJane777 said:


> Morning Dewey...Wow, am guessing you are in shock? Was it suspected to happen or just outta nowhere? So sorry this happened to you. Are you having to move for work or due to financial? Hopefully your wife is working & isn't freaking out too much. Times are tough all over....just one more reason to get that grow moving!! People aren't going to quit doing things like smoking, drinking, etc... Look at the very concept of prohibition and you will see when times are tough people cling even more to those substances that help them relax & forget about all the troubles whether illegal or not, you know? Don't know why you grow but I do know your stuff looks great in pics... you do have some financial options as shady as it may seem...
> Chin up & pushing forward...you can do it!!! MJ


It was a total Shock. Was going on 5 years with the company. I made a good amount of money with this company. My wife and I are doing well and your right, we are closer now because of this. Moving because 1850/month for a 3 bedroom house is way too much and living it up for just her and I and the dog. It sucks, i have a nice grow setup and plants outside planted about to give fruit and veggies . The new place has not been picked out yet, I just hope I can find a place with some kind of backyard and some room to grow again somewhere somehow! The good thing is, We have no bills, cars payments, or CC's! Debt free. And Un-employment should kick in by end of month. I'm really bummed out, but once we find a little place, I will be ok. I don't have any friends where I live. Just me and the wife. I grow primalry for myself. Wife still has her job, and we will be ok. It's moving again that sucks, shutting down my grow, and not sure if I wil start it back up at the new place. 



doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> ahh man that sucks dewey ...financial is kinda hard for me now too i just recently moved and had to setup a new gro sho ...for stealth reasons ... and have been struggling .lol like eating potatoes everyday type of strugglin ,,,,peanut butter with sugar in it for a snack ....i get by tho ....i will chant for your success ..dont know if it will help but at least you know you got positive karma flowing towards you from here


Thanks Man!



onthedl0008 said:


> DK man sorry to hear the bad news man.


Thanks Man!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 12, 2009)

Dk that sucks man. At least you got a positive attitude about things... keeping your chin up is the best thing you can do. Good luck Bro


----------



## DeweyKox (May 12, 2009)

I'm really good at being self motivated, and really good with money. I worked in the Financial sector, so I have my money right. I just need to down grade in living style and what not. I am going to use this time to really think what I want to do career wise. I really want to start my own business. Also, will be working out, getting my body back into shape and get my ass out on the waves and learn how to surf. If un-employment kicks in, I get the full max amount. Which will be about 475 a week. So once that actually kicks in, I will feel much better. But until then, I slightly worry. I did a ton of work for the company, moved and worked in 2 different states. Moved to Socal, and feel in love with California. I don't want to leave just yet! I would not be growing and have a medical card and see life totally different if I never came to Cali.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 12, 2009)

i also love so cal i am originally from el cajon ....it is basically san diego ......i have lived in prlly like 10 totally diff areas of country and san diego was by far the best IMO i dont live ther now but i hope to get back to that area


----------



## DeweyKox (May 12, 2009)

I might have to move out a bit! I have so much shit, I'm going to have to sell some stuff and put one of my vehicles in storage or something!


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 13, 2009)

Quote: "It was a total Shock. Was going on 5 years with the company. I made a good amount of money with this company. My wife and I are doing well and your right, we are closer now because of this. Moving because 1850/month for a 3 bedroom house is way too much and living it up for just her and I and the dog. It sucks, i have a nice grow setup and plants outside planted about to give fruit and veggies . The new place has not been picked out yet, I just hope I can find a place with some kind of backyard and some room to grow again somewhere somehow! The good thing is, We have no bills, cars payments, or CC's! Debt free. And Un-employment should kick in by end of month. I'm really bummed out, but once we find a little place, I will be ok. I don't have any friends where I live. Just me and the wife. I grow primalry for myself. Wife still has her job, and we will be ok. It's moving again that sucks, shutting down my grow, and not sure if I wil start it back up at the new place."

Hi Dewey Out of left field, huh? Now isn't a good time to be in ANY business... job security used to be something we took pride in but now we are seeing just how loyal "the man" is!! Good for you Mr. Debt Free. We SOOOOOOOOOO were there until I decided to start growing LMAO (J/K) I too absolutely HATE moving so I'm feeling you on that bit for sure. In this market you should be able to find something nice but reasonable...downgrading will be easier with just you & wife. Kids don't really understand that kinda thing too well. I totally hear you on growing for personal use only (me too) but let me say this....
I would not hesitate at all to use ANY & ALL means available to survive. Responsibility can be a bitch sometimes, GRRRRRRRRRRRRR Still, hate you're going through this!! Peace, MJ


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 13, 2009)

keep your head up Dewey


after the dark, you will see the light.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 13, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> keep your head up Dewey
> 
> 
> after the dark, you will see the light.


 
yup.......in 12 hours, hehehehehe

what? too soon?

here's what i think.......i have heard of a lot of reasons to pull out of a competition but man oh man, this one's a doosey! really man, you dont have to make up stories. just admit you only grow daphodils and we will forgive you.


i'm awesome


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 13, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> yup.......in 12 hours, hehehehehe
> 
> what? too soon?
> 
> ...



HAHAHA he's shittalking and not even in your category Dewey

i say you pour gasoline and molasses in his hydroponic reservoir


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 13, 2009)

ouch gasoline would destroy water supply ...i heard that like a gallon of gas can pollute over 250,000 gallons of water .....i am so ready to start this comp i am gonna be usin some stinkbud aero/nft system flower units under my 1000 watt ...i have just seen too many good results from people copying his nute strenghts and his homemade system ...i figure ill just throw a few in without a veg for comp ...and then later ill put some in that have had like a 2 week veg in my rainforest .


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

A link I though was worth sharing...

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/193896-kief-silent-diary-gypsybush.html#post2497276


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 14, 2009)

Hi boys Just stopping in to see if the clone contest is still going to happen? Pretty sure I won't compete since I am having major issues for sure. Being a damn virgin sux! I will be cheering though still....am ready for end of May to be here already, LOL What's going on in your world Dewey? MJ

P.S. Anyone familiar with DWC growing feel free to drop in my thread & help a bitch out!! (Virgin seeking experienced hand is the name of thread)


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 14, 2009)

i sure hope it is still gonna happen we got alot interested in it for sure ....everybody wants to prove what they can do i think ......i will prolly be tryin a new medium (hydroton) and just the little rockwoolcube that they were cloned in ...

of course i will prlly be doin a waterfarm unit ...and my normal coir of course ,,, and i hope to get a homemade aero/nft system for a few also ....

my only worry is that the bucket unit will take so long for the roots to catch with no veg cycle ....well worst case i can pull it replace with a strong vegged rooted one like i n0rmally do and still have my sog coir , sog hydroton and possibly the new aero/nft sys to enter ....i will only enter one ...the fattest .ololol 

but ill keep you all posted on progress ...that is what we doin anyway right like a weekly update ....


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 14, 2009)

LMFAO. Thanks MJ. Where's the link. LOL anyone growing DWC should have there brains examined. Completely rediculous. I am the greatest that ever lived and also the *President*. I still may fortake in the festivities.Who else is down.


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 14, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> LMFAO. Thanks MJ. Where's the link. LOL anyone growing DWC should have there brains examined. Completely rediculous. I am the greatest that ever lived and also the *President*. I still may fortake in the festivities.Who else is down.


 
DL...WTF? Laughing at a bitch...not very nice. This was actually my husbands idea but of course he is mostly out of the country working, GRRRRRR So it's pretty easy for him to be sitting on the sidelines giving me hell from 10,000 miles away!! Since embarking on this journey I can see where I could've built exactly what I needed for less $$$ & probably greater return. But here I am on my first grow & right in the middle of a nightmare. But I'm a fierce bitch & not gonna be laughed at so I'll just keep pushing on until I get it right. We'll see whose laughing & giving me hell when harvest arrives (eventually LOL). MJ


----------



## Young Macdonald (May 14, 2009)

I have an urkle mother that will be ready to do battle then!! count me in..

*
1000W Cup

1. LoudBlunts
2. JonnyBtreed
3. Doktorgreenthumb420
4. Bugsrnme
5.

600W Cup

1. Deweykox
2. GypsyBush
3. NewbieG
4. SayWord
5. NewHiddenGrower
6. 

400W Cup

1. Ryknow
2. Onthedl0008
3. SpruceZeus
4. Gmoneys
5. NeoAnarchist
6. MaryJane777
7. NeoAnarchist
8. YoungMacdonald
9. 
*


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 15, 2009)

about two weeks till snip date ....o i got about half of the 40 or so rockwools to show roots on day 8 ..hopefully i can keep gettin good strike rates ....


----------



## SayWord (May 15, 2009)

i gotta withdraw my name from comp. i hafta finish up my clones in four weeks and wont be cutting anymore. unless i can submit these clones im gonna be finishing up


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 16, 2009)

Did i win yet?


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 21, 2009)

ok i know this thread has been dead a minute ....umm we still doin this right i am down to do battle on the 1000 watt circuit ....lets keep this alive guys and gals ......we talkin like 9 or 10 days till we snip so get those mamas under the big light and prep em for snips .....u know i am


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 21, 2009)

I hear ya man, I need some room. I Got a Whole batch of girls in there right now... Been flushing for four day... They're gonna be ready any day now... Too bad, about a week late for my birthday. Hoping to pull close to a lb. of the 5 clones


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 21, 2009)

Treed thats insane bro. Respects. 
Im still down. Havent even touched my main girl yet.
Im pretty sure this is gonna be classic on all levels cant wait.
Peace.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 22, 2009)

Hey guys, We are still on, but I will not be in the contest. In fact, me no mo grow  But will still be there and maybe get back into things one day again. Sorry. Who is willing to take over this thread and head this game on?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Who is willing to take over this thread and head this game on?


I think you should keep mediating it...

So what if you are not gonna have an entry... ?!?!?

I vote for DeweyKox 

oh and I just updated my journal!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/167596-gypsys-picture-depot-27.html


----------



## DeweyKox (May 22, 2009)

Alright, I will still run the show, but no pics of my plants. But If I where to have played, I will show you my harvest off the same size clones we will be taking, so if I could use them it would be sweet. My last batch that will be done will be my best!


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 23, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Alright, I will still run the show, but no pics of my plants. But If I where to have played, I will show you my harvest off the same size clones we will be taking, so if I could use them it would be sweet. My last batch that will be done will be my best!



I started my clones are about to root, and ima go straight into flowering


----------



## NeoAnarchist (May 23, 2009)

im out of this one fellas. i cant be in the contest, my plants have come up with a terrible case of phosphuros deficency. so they are dead . anywho. good luck!


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 24, 2009)

my mother stock is still ready for a massive cloning one week till snips ...bummer news tho i recently found out that one of my main stock BB from nirvana has for some odd reason been showing signs of ...well just plain lack of vigor and thin stem formation ..and hermy flowers occasionally ...so i have a shit load of clones from her i will give them all the light they need and space and see if they do the same thing ....has happened a couple times tho 

o yea i will prlly be using NL from nirvana ....0ne of the best i have tryed from them


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 24, 2009)

hermies suck man, You ever hear of Reverse by dutch Master? Stuffs awesome. cheap too...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 24, 2009)

I had a shitload of seeds from an old crop that was hermie sensitive, so I just started using the reverse. Its also good to keep on hand in case you have any type of light stresses (i.e. Flowering door left open, light leaks, power failures). Its like a hermie insurance policy. Haven't seen a male flower since I bought the stuff.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 24, 2009)

that is awesome it is like the reverse of that gibberelic acid that causes male flowers .....cool i might have to look into that ....of course i do have some strains that are quite resillent to hermy condition ....that is the NL .....ty for info tho +rep


----------



## joebaze (May 24, 2009)

man i'd love to join this shit!!!
but im runnin cfl's...


----------



## DeweyKox (May 24, 2009)

If we have a few CFL growers who can join, we could always add in categories!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 24, 2009)

Dr Bud Green Genes or however his name is spelled....he does some serious things with CFL and little pots


----------



## DeweyKox (May 24, 2009)

Here are a few shot of a batch getting chopped tomm. night and a one shot of some in 1 month of flowering! Enjoy!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 24, 2009)

Oh, I am colorblind, so how do these trics look?


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 25, 2009)

Hey guy How you? Just wanted to confirm I will not be in grow contest but I will be around watching.  All of my plants died GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Your plants are looking great...did you already chop them or decided to wait a while? MJ


----------



## DeweyKox (May 25, 2009)

I will chop 4 of them tonight. Then I have my last batch to finish in 3-4weeks. Then I move into my new place.   I am good, how are you?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 25, 2009)

So what section of RIU should I place the Contest in? Grow Journal? It starts in 6 days, Is there anyone on the list who needs to be added or deletes?

1000W Cup

1. LoudBlunts
2. JonnyBtreed
3. Doktorgreenthumb420
4. Bugsrnme
5.

600W Cup

1. GypsyBush
2. NewbieG
3. NewHiddenGrower
4.

400W Cup

1. Ryknow
2. Onthedl0008
3. SpruceZeus
4. Gmoneys
5. MaryJane777 (Yes....ur still in!)
6. NeoAnarchist
7. YoungMacdonald
8. 

CFL CUP

1. Joebaze
2.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 25, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> I started my clones are about to root, and ima go straight into flowering


Your still cutting fresh ones on the 31st right?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 25, 2009)

Well, I decided to make a flyer for the new page for the contest. Anyone want to help make a decision what part of the forums to post the contest in? I was thinking we could post it in the Grow Journal Area. Also would make a rule if your not in the contest, don;t post so we can reference the contest better instead of having to read through junk....What does everyone think of this flyer for the main opening page?




​


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 25, 2009)

looks good i like it hehe


----------



## joebaze (May 25, 2009)

haha solid man!!!
should there be like a limit on how many cfl's or should it be an unlimited cfl grow?!?!!?
im running like 400 watts up in my box!!!!


----------



## joebaze (May 25, 2009)

hey where im located, im like 8-10 hours ahead of the u.s!!!
do i still start on the 31st???


----------



## DeweyKox (May 25, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> looks good i like it hehe


Thanks dude, I was wondering how long it would take to catch some one's eyes! Too bad RIU wont let me post larger images!



joebaze said:


> haha solid man!!!
> should there be like a limit on how many cfl's or should it be an unlimited cfl grow?!?!!?
> im running like 400 watts up in my box!!!!


No Limit Texas CFL! Go all out dude.



joebaze said:


> hey where im located, im like 8-10 hours ahead of the u.s!!!
> do i still start on the 31st???


When It's the 31st, no matter what time, cut away my friend.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 25, 2009)

Here is one of my last updates on my grow. This is White Rhino. Not Bad for almost 4 OZ. Wet Weight off a 5" Clone with Zero Veg Time!I will be shutting down and moving soon  Most likely not growing at the new place!  So enjoy! But don't jerk off


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 26, 2009)

*Beautiful man. Love the colors....*


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 26, 2009)

*Just chopped myself last night.* *5 White demon clones with 1 weeks veg time (and one week rooting time). Check it*


----------



## DeweyKox (May 26, 2009)

Very Nice Harvest!  Nice dude, what size bulb?


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 26, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Well, I decided to make a flyer for the new page for the contest. Anyone want to help make a decision what part of the forums to post the contest in? I was thinking we could post it in the Grow Journal Area. Also would make a rule if your not in the contest, don;t post so we can reference the contest better instead of having to read through junk....What does everyone think of this flyer for the main opening page?


I want one for my PAD. Good stuff man. Damn. Hope ur serious.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 27, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> So what section of RIU should I place the Contest in? Grow Journal? It starts in 6 days, Is there anyone on the list who needs to be added or deletes?
> 
> 1000W Cup
> 
> ...


you can cut me...my crop is still going. White russians are still swelling on week 9.

i may can do an unofficial entry since i wont be able to cut my clone on the 31st


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 27, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Very Nice Harvest!  Nice dude, what size bulb?


Is that for me? 1000w hps


----------



## DeweyKox (May 27, 2009)

Yes, not bad! LB come on, thought for sure you were staying in.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 27, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> I want one for my PAD. Good stuff man. Damn. Hope ur serious.


You want one printed, I can do it, It's going to $$$$ ya


----------



## DeweyKox (May 27, 2009)

So I need to know where you guys want to host the contest. Should it be in under .....

1. Contest
2. Grow Journal
3. ???


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 27, 2009)

Have Fdd Make it into a real contest... I'll PM him and ask him..


----------



## GypsyBush (May 27, 2009)

Chop Chop 

16 came down today...

Zero Veg...

Gypsy's Bush...es...


----------



## DeweyKox (May 27, 2009)

Nice, dam there tall! What's the wet weight of a single?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 27, 2009)

I'm just starting to trim...

I'll let you know in a few minutes....


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 27, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Yes, not bad! LB come on, thought for sure you were staying in.


plants arent done homie.

'sides you set a date and unfortunately imma miss it.

i dont want to push the contest back anymore for little ol me. 

ill still do an unofficial entry if ya like, but it will just be behind everybody else


----------



## Blackedout (May 27, 2009)

I run a hydrofarm 430 hps with a hortilux. Im down to join your contest if you can find a cup for me


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 27, 2009)

Slip you in under 400 I bet... Still waiting for a response from fdd


----------



## DeweyKox (May 27, 2009)

1000W Cup

1. JonnyBtreed
2. Doktorgreenthumb420
3. Bugsrnme
4.

600W Cup

1. GypsyBush
2. NewbieG
3. NewHiddenGrower
4.

400W Cup

1. Ryknow
2. Onthedl0008
3. SpruceZeus
4. Gmoneys
5. MaryJane777 (Yes....ur still in!)
6. NeoAnarchist
7. YoungMacdonald
8. Blackedout
9. 

CFL CUP

1. Joebaze
2.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 27, 2009)

Alas, I kinda expected this would happen, but with the start date rapidly approaching my cloner is at capacity for probably another 10 days or so.

So my entry will be delayed. But rest assured, i intend to kick alot of ass.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 27, 2009)

So far I have done 5...

Trimmed *WET* weight has been 76g~101g on the 5 I just did...

But these are Sativas, they loose more weight than the Indicas...

A little less than 1/4 wet weight is what expect when they dry and cure...



DeweyKox said:


> Nice, dam there tall! What's the wet weight of a single?


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 27, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Alas, I kinda expected this would happen, but with the start date rapidly approaching my cloner is at capacity for probably another 10 days or so.
> 
> So my entry will be delayed. But rest assured, i intend to kick alot of ass.


 

Dammit Boy....WOOHOO, lovin the cocky confidence Spruce!!!! Dewey as much as I hate I won't be able to post on the contest thread please remove my name from the roster. Pretty sure everyone knows why but keep watchin'...This bitch gonna make it to harvest LOL Have fun MJ


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 27, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Alas, I kinda expected this would happen, but with the start date rapidly approaching my cloner is at capacity for probably another 10 days or so.
> 
> So my entry will be delayed. But rest assured, i intend to kick alot of ass.


 i guess me and you both will be some late asses


----------



## DeweyKox (May 27, 2009)

1000W Cup

1. JonnyBtreed
2. Doktorgreenthumb420
3. Bugsrnme
4.

600W Cup

1. GypsyBush
2. NewbieG
3. NewHiddenGrower
4.

400W Cup

1. Ryknow
2. Onthedl0008
3. Gmoneys
4. NeoAnarchist
5. YoungMacdonald
6. Blackedout
7. 

CFL CUP

1. Joebaze
2.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 28, 2009)

*Another Zero Veg Clone Harvest Update on the Belladonna I'm Growing! 

Here are my momaa's....Good Bye   * 







*Belladonna!*






*Macro Shot! Warning, lots of Resin!*
















*One up from above.....*






*Wet Weight 4 3/4 oz! It what another 5-6 incher clone!*


























*Enjoy! *


----------



## joebaze (May 29, 2009)

hey my stupid camrea has a date n time bt idk how to set it so that it shows on the pic!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 29, 2009)

Not sure, read your Man.


----------



## joebaze (May 29, 2009)

haha it says it everywhere bt the damn pic!


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 29, 2009)

so do we have to stick to placin em in bloom right after they root ....or do we just plain have 11 weeks to show what we can do 

cause i was thinkin .....i usually root in like 2 weeks and then i was gonna place in rainforest to grow roots for one week then bloomin for 8 

which would be 11 weeks total ....is this acceptable ...or do we have to go to bloom right when we have prolific roots?


----------



## kubrickzghost (May 29, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Well, I decided to make a flyer for the new page for the contest. Anyone want to help make a decision what part of the forums to post the contest in? I was thinking we could post it in the Grow Journal Area. Also would make a rule if your not in the contest, don;t post so we can reference the contest better instead of having to read through junk....What does everyone think of this flyer for the main opening page?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm interested in competing in the "Under 400W" category with my 2 x 150W hps flower room. My veg area has 150W cfl's and the cloning area has a 26W cfl. I have 2 Ortega plants that can make about 3 or 4 clones for this contest. All soil baby.

My current journal... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/185135-first-timer-closet-grow-cfls.html

(pics below)
1. Mother plants (these look small because they have been LST'd and Supercropped). They have been vegging for about 5 weeks. 
2. Flower room (4 plants currently at one week in flower.)
3. Cloning area with 3 Chemdawg D clones currently rooting. (I broke one of my plants in the flower room, and I'm trying to salvage the cuttings).

I'm ready to cut my Ortegas on Sunday. So can I join the contest?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

1000W Cup

1. JonnyBtreed
2. Doktorgreenthumb420
3. Bugsrnme

600W Cup

1. GypsyBush
2. NewbieG
3. NewHiddenGrower

400W Cup

1. Ryknow
2. Onthedl0008
3. Gmoneys
4. NeoAnarchist
5. YoungMacdonald
6. Blackedout
7. doktorgreenthumb420

CFL CUP

1. Joebaze


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

1000W Cup

1. JonnyBtreed
2. Doktorgreenthumb420
3. Bugsrnme
4.

600W Cup

1. GypsyBush
2. NewbieG
3. NewHiddenGrower
4.

400W Cup

1. Ryknow
2. Onthedl0008
3. Gmoneys
4. NeoAnarchist
5. YoungMacdonald
6. Blackedout
7. doktorgreenthumb420

CFL CUP

1. Joebaze
2.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 30, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> 1000W Cup
> 
> 1. JonnyBtreed
> 2. Doktorgreenthumb420
> ...



Im ready to take the 600watt cup...

Im going to show you guys what Dutchmaster gold is all about.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 30, 2009)

I am so gonna get my ass kicked.... even by the 400 and CFL guys...

Oh well... we'll have fun!

Here is *some* of the last batch ready for jars and the new, spiffy Mom set up... with a legit tray and res..lol...


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I am so gonna get my ass kicked.... even by the 400 and CFL guys...
> 
> Oh well... we'll have fun!
> 
> Here is *some* of the last batch ready for jars and the new, spiffy Mom set up... with a legit tray and res..lol...


 

Gypsy banish the thought...I'll be rooting for ya Your plants are amazing!!!! MJ


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 30, 2009)

Im pretty sure Cut time is tommorow right?
Where is it going to be held? A seperate thread?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

I need help with that, I was thinking starting it up in the Grow Journal Area..... In fact what does everyone else think about that?


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 30, 2009)

Yea in the journal section sounds about right.
Just put a link in here so we know where to go.
Is everyone still doing this or what?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

OK guys, Done. Its official contest page is....

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/198788-zero-veg-clone-grow-contest.html#post2554096


----------



## joebaze (May 30, 2009)

its the 31st ryt now!!
checkd one of my plants n tot about clipping it..
n i still didnt find out how to put the date stamp there!!!
am i still in??


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

Find a way to put a date, It's the 30th here. Not sure where you live. What camera do u have?


----------



## joebaze (May 30, 2009)

--------------


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 30, 2009)

Hey DK I didnt catch the part we needed dates on the pix.. Is that a rule? Im not going to be able to do that. There should be honor here. And cheaters should be banned from weed growingnessship. Just my thoughts on the matter.LOL why would anyone cheat anyway.


----------



## joebaze (May 30, 2009)

> Hey DK I didnt catch the part we needed dates on the pix.. Is that a rule? Im not going to be able to do that. There should be honor here. And cheaters should be banned from weed growingnessship. Just my thoughts on the matter.LOL why would anyone cheat anyway.


haha yeah, who would cheat??
its not like theres a badass cash prize at the end!!!
im nt planning on cheating this shit.
i really wanna see how my growing skills are compared to the world of RIU!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

OK, No Date stamp, but sunday updates!


----------



## EeekAmouse (May 30, 2009)

ADD EEKAMOUSE to the CFL cup please, im just cloning off the white widow on the left to the right is 7 little girls and below is another dozen fem babies, next will be the rest of the mother on the left and BAM! 30 clones from one badass mom


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

Done Deal!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 30, 2009)

wait...is today tomorrow, or is tomorrow today?

Fuck me, what day is it today?


----------



## joebaze (May 30, 2009)

haha now thats no problem!!!
getting my cuttings later on today!!!
hey can i cut a couple n the first one to root is the official one??


----------



## GypsyBush (May 30, 2009)

So did anyone ever come up with a set of rules?

Cause uh... I don't know any...


----------



## EeekAmouse (May 30, 2009)

im in, mine were cut may 20th and im cutting the rest today


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

Cut as man clone under 5"....ya got 12 weeks till chop chop! Will be graded on wet weight, and dry & cured weight and looks! Simple enough?


----------



## joebaze (May 30, 2009)

ok so unlimited clippings!


----------



## joebaze (May 30, 2009)

damn so wet/dry/cured weight of overall clones?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

Im really only interest in *Dry Weight*. But other ppl where wanting a beauty contest as well sooo.


----------



## GrimReefa (May 30, 2009)

this is crazy, bloom from clones, wish i had enuff space or i would have a blast got 16 cuttings clipped today  no room good luck guys


----------



## GypsyBush (May 30, 2009)

Hey Dewy, I think you should be able to choose from your upcoming batch to compete in the contest...

I think it's only fair since you started it all... and it's just not the same without you...

And it will give us all something to live up to..

Just a thought... but you know me....... fucking gypsies....


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 30, 2009)

lol yea almost here boys and girls .........so we got 12 weeks to see what we can do .....awesome i dont know how to do the date stamp thing ei\ther but ...like everyone was sayin ...no need to cheat this is for honor and knowledge

i will be ready to cut at .....................12:01 am ...that is fair right ...it will technically be the 31st


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey Dewy, I think you should be able to choose from your upcoming batch to compete in the contest...
> 
> I think it's only fair since you started it all... and it's just not the same without you...
> 
> ...


Awh thanks brother. Then I will just use the ones I have. I just thought people would bitch about it, but I guess I am in then. 

I guess I am back in.........



doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> lol yea almost here boys and girls .........so we got 12 weeks to see what we can do .....awesome i dont know how to do the date stamp thing ei\ther but ...like everyone was sayin ...no need to cheat this is for honor and knowledge
> 
> i will be ready to cut at .....................12:01 am ...that is fair right ...it will technically be the 31st


Hellz yea thats perfectly legal, in fact, that's what I was going to do!


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 30, 2009)

hellya if anyone should be able to do that it shoulld be you dewey you are the head cheese of the contest 

....o one more question ......i posted earlier but might have been overlooked .....

do we have to bloom as soon as we see prolific roots ?

or do we just plain got 12 weeks to show what we got ?

reason i am askin is cause i root prolifically in like 2 weeks and i would only need 10 weeks total if i was doin ...no veg


----------



## JonnyBtreed (May 30, 2009)

I see getting a head start, right on. I still need to clean out my res, clean up my rooms and what not, but I'll be cutting tomorrow afternoon. Family got me a beer brewing kit for the birthday and I've been busy with that today. So right on. Pictures up tommorow. Are we starting a new thread with just pics or???


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 30, 2009)

Het treed. Check it out.https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/198788-zero-veg-clone-grow-contest.html#post2554096


----------



## GypsyBush (May 30, 2009)

so.. uh .. what day is it right now?


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 30, 2009)

Its The day before GB. Its almost time.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 30, 2009)

I love it...

Today is the day before tomorrow.......

Gotta love Stoners...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 30, 2009)

dewey never answered my question ....what do you guys think .....or dewey when you logg back in


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> hellya if anyone should be able to do that it shoulld be you dewey you are the head cheese of the contest
> 
> ....o one more question ......i posted earlier but might have been overlooked .....
> 
> ...


12 weeks is 12 weeks. If it takes you 2 weeks to show roots, you have 10 weeks left! 12 weeks from May 31 you have to chop. So its the final product with the heaviest weight!


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 30, 2009)

yea im gonna get stuff ready i got about 5 hours till i am legal to chop in my time zone 

umm we are jumpin over to other post when we start right ....


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

Yes sir, must post pics of clones w/ ruler showing there 5" or less!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (May 30, 2009)

Wait, are you guys clipping tonight?? I got a nice BB plant with some cuts available to be taken -- am i too late to enter in or what??

N im new to this thread, so does the type of cloner matter? lm using an Aerocloner, so my roots are kindof explosive after thhe first signs of bumps...


----------



## joebaze (May 31, 2009)

hey hows about winner gets a free contest poster?!?!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 31, 2009)

I am broke, so if someone wanted a post in any size, they would have to pay for the print, but I could agree on that!


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 31, 2009)

lol ok guys if you want to actually enter you must do it before midnight tonight ....and get your arses over to the official contest thread .......link is on page 34 of this thread ...dewey's post on that page has the link 

cmon we need some competition


----------



## DeweyKox (May 31, 2009)

*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/198788-zero-veg-clone-grow-contest.html
*​


----------



## GypsyBush (May 31, 2009)

it's that big and I can't even click on it?!?!?!?


----------



## Purplekrunchie (Jun 8, 2009)

Pretty fun idea, good luck to you all, too bad I didnt know about it or have a momma ready for cutting (biggest problem). Maybe next time if yall do it again. Ill be watching though.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 8, 2009)

For sure we are gonna do it again!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry I'm running late withy update for the week. Apparently this Power Plant is taking longer than anything I've ever cloned before to take root. It's kinda maddening really, I mean these moms were supposed to be Taiga autofoowers, but they never auto flowered, lol, so I have to assume that they are the Power Plant strain that Dutch passion attempted to cross with whatever ruderalis they had in their arsenal. That makes sense right? It'd have to be power plant right??

At any rate, an entry is an entry, so as soon as I see roots beginning to form prolifically, I'll get some pics up and get them into flowering asap. Right now all I have are tiny, barely visible root pre-bumps goin on, so it should be any day now.

Thanks,
-K1.


----------

